# Rahmenbruch RAID



## plattenfahrer (23. August 2006)

dr.svenson schrieb:
			
		

> Am Raid SL jetzt seit drei Monaten. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Am Fusion ist jetzt allerdings leider der Rahmen zerbröselt


 Kannst du bitte ein Bild einstellen? Wo ist der Knackpunkt beim Raid SL?

Hier Bilder von meinem RAID mit dem italienischen Rohrsatz aus Mod. 2004. Der Bruch am Sattelrohr war innerhalb der Garantie und wurde schnell und unbürokratisch mit dem Dealer abgewickelt.


----------



## dr.svenson (24. August 2006)

plattenfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du bitte ein Bild einstellen? Wo ist der Knackpunkt beim Raid SL?



Ob das nun ein spezifischer Knackpunkt ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Das Rad wird aktuell bei Fusion geprüft und nach deren bisherigen Angaben ist wohl eher von einem Einzelfall auszugehen. Ärgerlich trotzdem. Hoffe nur, dass es jetzt mal zügig voran geht und ich mein Bike bald zurück bekomme, damit ich die letzten Gelegenheiten zur Feierabendrunde vor der Zeitumstellung noch genießen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (25. August 2006)

dr.svenson schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das nun ein spezifischer Knackpunkt ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Das Rad wird aktuell bei Fusion geprüft und nach deren bisherigen Angaben ist wohl eher von einem Einzelfall auszugehen. Ärgerlich trotzdem. Hoffe nur, dass es jetzt mal zügig voran geht und ich mein Bike bald zurück bekomme, damit ich die letzten Gelegenheiten zur Feierabendrunde vor der Zeitumstellung noch genießen kann.



kein fusionspezifisches problem. der riss geht direkt von der schweißnaht aus. das ist nichts ungewöhnliches im fahrradbau. grund kann sein, dass der rahmen nicht ordentlich ausgelagert wurde, oder der ofen nicht korrekt gearbeitet hat, oder falsch eingestellt war... die möglichkeiten der fehlerquelle diesbzgl. sind recht hoch. aber ärgerlich ist sowas allemal immer, aber auch für die hersteller.


friedliche gedanken


----------



## Jan1210 (2. September 2006)

hi @all!

ich habe eine Frage an dich: 
hast du mit deinem Raid einen besonderen Sprung oder Drop gemacht, oder ist das halt einfach so beim fahren passiert??
greez, jan.


----------



## sporty (2. September 2006)

ups...


----------



## dr.svenson (4. September 2006)

Jan1210 schrieb:
			
		

> hi @all!
> 
> ich habe eine Frage an dich:
> hast du mit deinem Raid einen besonderen Sprung oder Drop gemacht, oder ist das halt einfach so beim fahren passiert??
> greez, jan.



Bin keine wilden Sachen mit dem Bike gefahren. Ist am letzten Tag eines Alpencross beim Uphill passiert. Auch vorher keine Drops oder Sprünge. Ein lauter Knall und das wars. Während meine Mitfahrer nach dem letzte Anstieg die Abfahrt zum Gardasee genießen durften und sich in Riva den wohlverdienten Eisbecher reingeschaufelt haben, musste ich das Wrack 90 Minuten schieben und mir dann ein Taxi suchen, das mich mitsamt Bike ins Hotel kutschiert. So hatte ich mir das Finale meines ersten Alpencross nicht vorgestellt!


----------



## plattenfahrer (6. September 2006)

@Jan1210
RAID-Bruch kam während Tour. Hörte sich anfangs an wie Knistern an der Sattelstütze. Hab es erst nach 1 Woche bemerkt.


----------



## klaus_fusion (13. September 2006)

So, here it is....

My Raid SL. Ich bin Touren gefahren. Keine Drops oder ähnliches. Bemerkbar machte sich der Rahmenbruch als stetiges Knarzen. Wie eine alte, ungeölte Schranktür. Ein übles knarzen, wie man es aus Hitchkock Filmen kennt. Es war anfangs nur Bergauf bei 25% und im ersten oder zweiten Gang zu hören. Ich konnte es erst nicht zuordnen. Aber auf den Fotos wird es dann klar. Später wich es dann einem Klackern. Beim schalten schlackerte am Schluss das Hinterrad nach links und rechts.

Ein Rahmenbruch hinterlässt immer einen schaalen Beigeschmack. 
Fusion will das teil jedenfalls unkompliziert austauschen.

















Gruss,
Klaus


----------



## pisskopp (14. September 2006)

Welches Dämpfer set up fahrt ihr?


----------



## dr.svenson (14. September 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Dämpfer set up fahrt ihr?


Float R in der plattformfreien Fusion-Version mit ca. 12 bis 15 mm SAG


----------



## dr.svenson (14. September 2006)

@all: Wann habt Ihr Eure Bikes denn eigentlich gekauft? Tritt der Defekt an der Extrusion (dem gebogenen Profilteil zwischen Schwingenlager und Kettenstreben) jetzt gehäuft auf, oder kommt mir das nur so vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (14. September 2006)

Ich finde es nicht korrekt solche Aussagen hier abzulassen !
Das sollte wenn überhaupt der Lieferant selber machen!
Kennt ihr die Flüsterpost?


----------



## uphillking (14. September 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Das sollte wenn überhaupt der Lieferant selber machen!
> ...



Na dann sollen sie es mal schleunigst tun!

Mein anvisierter Fusion-Kauf rückt sonst wieder in weite Ferne!


----------



## dr.svenson (14. September 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es nicht korrekt solche Aussagen hier abzulassen !
> Das sollte wenn überhaupt der Lieferant selber machen!
> Kennt ihr die Flüsterpost?



In diesem Fall stimme ich dir ausnahmsweise zu. Hab den Beitrag entsprechend geändert.


----------



## Kanventsmann (14. September 2006)

Für mich als Leihe sieht es so aus, als ob dieses vorgeformte Teil nicht den Belastungen entsprechend konstruiert worden ist. Scheinbar will die Schwinge am unteren Schweisspunkt "drehen" und verfromt so das Extrusionsteil von einem Viereck zu einer Raute (von der Seite betrachtet). Die Stabilität senkrecht zur Drehachse scheint vermindert. Das kann daran liegen, dass eben dieses Element auch noch einen Gegendruck vom Dämpfer aufnehmen muss, im Gegensatz zu normalen Schwingen.

Ich trage mich auch mit dem Gedanken ein Raid SL zu kaufen aber wenn ich das jetzt sehe, dann warte ich erstmal auf eine Reaktion von Bodo Probst ab, denn guter Service (also Austausch von Schadhaften Teilen) hin oder her, aber das hier scheint mir m. E. konstruktionsbedingt, hoffe aber es war nur materialbedingt -

Gruss
B.


----------



## JoKo1988 (14. September 2006)

ich versteh überhaupt net warum fusion nix gegen die rahmenbrüche macht
also ohne probleme austauschen is schon mal okay aber warum werden diese stellen einfach nicht verstärkt
ich hab auch ein fusion und hoffe mal dat mein rahmen heile bleibt^^


----------



## pisskopp (14. September 2006)

@Dr. Svenson

Dann geh blos nich in die Threads von anderen Herstellern! Siehe Cube oder was weis ich. Da gibts überall diese Rahmenbruch - Foren.
Dem dem schlechtes wiederfahren ist, den hört man auch. Dem dem gutes wiederfahren ist der schweigt. Ist leider so.

@Joko   Wenn Fusion die Stellen Verstärkt, bringt das auch nix ausser Mehrgewicht, und das will das Klientel auch nicht (Siehe die milligramm Foren)
Ich zähle hier insgsamt 4-5 Fälle, von wieviel verkauften? Und die die hier vertreten sind, schreiben das zum 3ten mal rein.
Woher weisst Du denn das Fusion nix dagegen macht ?

Wenn ich Lieferant währe würde ich mich hierzu auch nicht äussern, denn alles wird dann gleich wieder hinterfragt und wiederlegt. Bringt also nix.

Die Brüche, welche eigenlich nur Spannungsrisse sind, scheinen weder Material, noch Konstruktiv zu sein, eher Prozess bedingt (Schweissen).
Schon wieder ne Vermutung...

Und die Kollegen die da immer sagen, "aaach ich bin nie ein Drop gesprungen..."  ist das immer die Wahrheit ? könnte man ja auch hinterfragen.
Wennd z.B. mit festgeknallten Dämpfer ne Piste runterballerst, kann das reichen nen riss zu erzeugen.
Der Riss braucht dann schon eine gute Zeit bis er sich durchgearbeitet hat, oder wie im Falle von Klaus Fusion eine ewige Weile... das kam nicht von einem mal zum Anderen...Ist übrigens eine sehr eigenartige Delle auf dem unterem Bild unter dem unteren Pfeil.....

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Commo07 (14. September 2006)

Würde fast behaupten, da ist jemand irgenwo ziemlich übel aufgesetzt...
Ist aber natürlich nur ne Vermutung


----------



## Manni (14. September 2006)

Das kommt nur vom Bruch. Als das Teil oben langsam durchgerissen ist, hat sich der Kraftfluss auf den äußeren Bereich des Gussteils verlagert und die Stelle wie ein Scharnier aufgebogen, in diesem Fall nach innen.

Gut das mein Freak da etwas stabiler gebaut ist  

Gruß Manni


----------



## saturno (14. September 2006)

Commo07 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde fast behaupten, da ist jemand irgenwo ziemlich übel aufgesetzt...
> Ist aber natürlich nur ne Vermutung



Dann  bleib mal bei Deiner Vermutung und behalte die für Dich. Fakt ist, daß die Schwingenkonstruktion erhebliche Probleme bereitet. Kenne jemanden, dem ist die getauschte Schwinge innerhalb 14 Tagen wieder gerissen. Und ich kann die bescheuerten Ausreden nicht mehr hören, wie z.B:

biste damit gespringen
sorry, daß Teil ist nur für die Fahrt zur Eisdiele gedacht, Gelände verboten
Du bist bestimmt ein Hardcore Biker
etc etc etc

Schau Dir mal die Bilder im Fusion Prospekt an, Guido am springen springen springen. Das suggeriert dem Käufer eindeutig, Bikes für die Ewigkeit. Ich sag nur, die allerersten Bikes hielten. Da kenn ich keinen Wiplash Fahrer, dem die Lager an der Wippe schon bei der ersten Fahrt vom Händler zerbröselt sind. Und das beste daran, viele Biker haben den Ersatz auch noch recht teuer bezahlt. Wo ist hier noch Handmade in Germany gerechtfertigt für den Preis?
Taiwan machts allemal besser.


----------



## Kanventsmann (15. September 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Gut das mein Freak da etwas stabiler gebaut ist
> 
> Gruß Manni



Hat das Freak nicht die gleiche Schwinge? Nur mit anderer Umlenkung und Dämpfer?


----------



## klaus_fusion (15. September 2006)

Breagel schrieb:
			
		

> Hat das Freak nicht die gleiche Schwinge? Nur mit anderer Umlenkung und Dämpfer?



Kann ein Freak-Owner bitte von der Schwinge ein Detailfoto reinstellen?!? Wäre mal interessant ob die Identisch gebaut ist.


----------



## pisskopp (15. September 2006)

ist nicht, hat nicht dieses Fachwerk...


----------



## dr.svenson (15. September 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:
			
		

> ist nicht, hat nicht dieses Fachwerk...


jetzt bringst du aber die modelljahre durcheinander. das 06er freak hat definitiv den gleichen hinterbau wie das 06er raid sl.


----------



## Manni (15. September 2006)

Mein Freak ist Jahrgang 05 und hat kein Fachwerk sondern ein schön massives Bauteil. Und die Dämpferaufnahme ist auch unkritisch, die Risse liegen auf den Bildern doch viel tiefer. Man müßte wissen, wo der erste Riss begonnen hat, aber das wird wohl nur Fusion rausfinden....

Gruß Manni


----------



## Fusionrider (15. September 2006)

@ dr.svenson
Da geb ich dir Recht, die Schwinge ist genauso konstruiert wie die an meinem Freak! Und an genau den selben Stellen hatte ich auch 2x Risse.


----------



## klaus_fusion (15. September 2006)

So, meine Damen und Herren, Fusion hat schnell getauscht - wie versprochen. Vielen Dank an Fusion. Ich hoffe es hält nun. 

Das neue Teil sieht genauso aus wie das Alte. Keine bauliche Veränderung. Und es wiegt sogar aufs Gramm genauso viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (16. September 2006)

klaus_fusion schrieb:
			
		

> So, meine Damen und Herren, Fusion hat schnell getauscht - wie versprochen. Vielen Dank an Fusion. Ich hoffe es hält nun.
> 
> Das neue Teil sieht genauso aus wie das Alte. Keine bauliche Veränderung. Und es wiegt sogar aufs Gramm genauso viel.



Dann war es wahrscheinlich ein Materialfehler, sonst hätten die Jungs bei Fusion bestimmt schon was anderes entwickelt.

Johnny


----------



## MB-Locke (16. September 2006)

Hat das 2006er Freak wirklich auch dieses "Fachwerk" an diesem Bauteil?
Wenn ja, dann habe ich kein 06er Freak bekommen... habe im Mai 06 bestellt u. im Juni vom Händler ausgeliefert bekommen. Es sollte schon das aktuelle Modell sein, so wie mir gesagt wurde.
Oder ist das wieder so eine Veränderung, die in die laufende Serie eingeflossen ist? Wie kann ich das rausfinden??

Das würde dann auch die kleinen Probleme bei der Reifenfreiheit erklären, beim 06er sollte das ja behoben sein...


----------



## pisskopp (17. September 2006)

Mein 2005 hat dieses Fachwerk net !
Auch keine Risse...


----------



## Kanventsmann (18. September 2006)

Fachwerk ist ein guter Begriff.
Ein Fachwerkhaus z.B. hat eine diagonale Verstrebung. Die fehlt bei dem Bauteil.
Ich finde Fusion sollte die Konstruktion verändern, siehe Cube. Da sieht das gleiche Teilstück der Schwinge völlig anders aus.
Für mich ist klar, erst wenn da was passiert ist, werd ich mir ein Fusion holen.
Gruss
B.


----------



## pisskopp (18. September 2006)

So ein Quatsch!!
warum kaufst dir net ein Cube??? Ist doch ein Spitzen Teil...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=180775


----------



## Kanventsmann (18. September 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch!!
> warum kaufst dir net ein Cube??? Ist doch ein Spitzen Teil...
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=180775



Hast Recht, das sieht auch nicht besser aus. Nur ist das nicht die Schwinge des Stereo oder Fritz. Die sieht übrigens ähnlich aus: Gefunden auf der Webseite von Cube -auch Fachwerk. Bin gespannt, ob es dort ähliche Vorkommnisse gibt.


----------



## Kanventsmann (18. September 2006)

Ich werd mich jetzt mal aus dem Thread zurückziehen, weil ich selbst ja kein Raid habe,sondern nur die Kaufabsicht. Eins ist auf jeden Fall sicher: Brüche wird es bei jedem Hersteller geben und mir wäre am liebsten, wenn es solche Threads nicht mehr geben würde.
B.


----------



## Schreiner (18. September 2006)

Meins ist nach genauen untersuchen auch mit Haarrissen gesegnet, wird morgen zerlegt :-( in zwei Wochen gehts an Gardasee


----------



## munze (18. September 2006)

plattenfahrer schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte ein Bild einstellen? Wo ist der Knackpunkt beim Raid SL?
> 
> Hier Bilder von meinem RAID mit dem italienischen Rohrsatz aus Mod. 2004. Der Bruch am Sattelrohr war innerhalb der Garantie und wurde schnell und unbürokratisch mit dem Dealer abgewickelt.



Hatte an der gleichen Stelle an meinem 2004 Raid Rahmen einen Bruch. Wurde unkompliziert und großes Aufsehen getauscht. Angeblich handelt es sich um einen Fehler beim schwießen, der zu Materialermüdung führt und dann dauert es seine Zeit bis der Rahmen durch ist. Es knartzt wie eine alte Tür, und irgendwann fühlt es sich an, als ob man einen Platten gefahren hätte. Der neue Rahmen, seit 3 Wochen an meinem Bike ist wie vorher sehr angenehm zu fahren, wobei dieser Bruch ein komisches Gefühl hinterlassen hat. Ich springe nicht, kein Downhills, nur Touren und Trails, und hoffe der hält jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (19. September 2006)

Mein Rahmen ist nun unterwegs zu Fusion mal abwarten, werde hier berichten.


----------



## GoldenerGott (21. September 2006)

Ich habe ein 2004'er Raid ohne Fachwerk. Mir ist der Rahmen mal am Oberrohr/Sitzrohr gebrochen, weil ich die Sattelstütze nicht weit genug eingeschoben hatte. Hat immerhin ein Jahr oder 2500 km gehalten. Trotzdem hat es mir gezeigt, dass dieser High-End-Rahmen sehr exakt auf bestimmte Belastungen ausgelegt ist. Der neue Rahmen hält jetzt schon über ein Jahr, mit neuer langer Sattelstütze. Trotzdem ist mein Vertrauen natürlich erschüttert. Gekauft habe ich es damals, als es das Freak noch nicht gab, übrigens als Ersatz für ein Cycle Craft Floater, an dem mir regelmäßig einmal im Jahr die Schwinge gebrochen ist. Da dachte ich, kauf ein Raid, das hält, mein altes Cycle Craft CSP 04, das auch von Herrn Probst designt wurde hat auch gehalten, abgesehen von den unsäglichen Gleitlagern an der Tullio-Aufnahme des Dämpfers, die es irgendwann nicht mehr nachzukaufen gab. Die Lager am Raid verehre ich übrigens als Hobby-Maschinenbauer.
Das Raid habe ich damals als Enduro-Bike gekauft. Mittlerweile ist es ja eher ein Marathon-Bike/All Mounatin-Bike. Bikepark-Freigabe hat es nicht. Da ich aber manchmal gerne im Bikepark fahre und die Touren, die ich sonst mache auch eher mit Freeride als mit normalen Touren zu tun haben, wäre es eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Rahmen an anderer Stelle bricht. Deshalb habe ich mich kurzfristig für einen Zweit-Rahmen entschieden, der auch von meinen Freunden gefahren wird, die auch vorher viel härter fuhren als ich und schon einige andere Rahmen geschrottet haben. Gewicht ist mir fast egal. Stabil muss es sein und preiswert. Lieber 500 g mehr aber dafür ohne Sorge, dass was bricht. Trotzdem wäre mir ein Float-Link lieber gewesen, weil's einfach besser ist. 
Was ich sagen will ist: Ein High-End-Rahmen, der an die Belastungsgrenzen ausgelegt ist kann prinzipiell nicht ewig halten. Dessen muss man sich bewusst sein. Ich weis nicht, wieviel Tausend Raid mittlerweile verkauft wurden. Die Anzahl der gebrochenen Rahmen wird aber trotzdem relativ gering sein. Die Ursachen können vielfältig sein: Falsche Benutzung, fehlerhafte Schweißnähte, Lunker in Gußteilen. Das kann immer mal vorkommen. Mehr Material hilft nicht automatisch. Es muss auch richtig Konstruiert sein und da vertraue ich ganz auf Herrn Probst. Leider kann ich mir derzeit keine zwei Fusion leisten.


----------



## dr.svenson (22. September 2006)

@GoldenerGott:

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass Dein Raid auch künftige Bikepark-Ausflüge aushält, aber was Du da schilderst, gibt wohl kaum die angemessene Nutzungsweise dieses Rahmens wieder. Für mich trifft es nicht zu und ich gehe zunächst mal davon aus, dass auch die übrigen mir inzwischen bekannten Raid SL und Floyd SL Fahrer ihre Bikes entsprechend der Fusion-konformen Auslegung genutzt haben. Dass immer mal wieder Rahmenbrüche auftreten werden ist klar. Merkwürdig scheint aber, dass in der aktuellen Serie (die mit dem Fachwerk) auffällig viele Risse/Brüche auftauchen. Es geht hier um Serien im unteren dreistelligen Bereich. Dass ich die mir bekannten Defekte an eben jenem Fachwerk-Teil schon nicht mehr an einer Hand abzählen kann, lässt mich doch langsam grübeln. Zumal mir von Fusion-Seite immer mitgeteilt wurde, dass es bei meinem Defekt um einen absoluten Einzelfall handele.


----------



## saturno (22. September 2006)

dr.svenson schrieb:


> @GoldenerGott:
> 
> Ich hoffe natürlich, dass Dein Raid auch künftige Bikepark-Ausflüge aushält, aber was Du da schilderst, gibt wohl kaum die angemessene Nutzungsweise dieses Rahmens wieder. Für mich trifft es nicht zu und ich gehe zunächst mal davon aus, dass auch die übrigen mir inzwischen bekannten Raid SL und Floyd SL Fahrer ihre Bikes entsprechend der Fusion-konformen Auslegung genutzt haben. Dass immer mal wieder Rahmenbrüche auftreten werden ist klar. Merkwürdig scheint aber, dass in der aktuellen Serie (die mit dem Fachwerk) auffällig viele Risse/Brüche auftauchen. Es geht hier um Serien im unteren dreistelligen Bereich. Dass ich die mir bekannten Defekte an eben jenem Fachwerk-Teil schon nicht mehr an einer Hand abzählen kann, lässt mich doch langsam grübeln. Zumal mir von Fusion-Seite immer mitgeteilt wurde, dass es bei meinem Defekt um einen absoluten Einzelfall handele.




ja was sollen sie sonst erzählen? Hört sich doch immer gut an, wenns ein angeblicher Einzelfall ist. Ansonsten würden sie ja selbst zugeben, das daß Material welches für teueres Geld verkauft wird, schlecht ist.


----------



## pisskopp (22. September 2006)

@ Dr.Svenson was beduetet "auffällig viele"  ich lesen hier von.. hmm3-4 Personen.
Und bei diesen bricht auch der Hinterbau immer wieder... Hmmmm..
Was möchtest Du uns sagen?


----------



## Schreiner (22. September 2006)

Neuer rahmen ist da, Service Fusion ist Klasse, kann heute abend wieder aufs Rad.

Bei mir war es übrigens nicht der Hinterbau sondern am zweigeteilten Sitzrohr, also da wo der Dämpfer dazwischen steckt.
Ganz oben an der Naht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (22. September 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:


> @ Dr.Svenson was beduetet "auffällig viele"  ich lesen hier von.. hmm3-4 Personen.
> Und bei diesen bricht auch der Hinterbau immer wieder... Hmmmm..
> Was möchtest Du uns sagen?



Hallo Pisskopf,

ich bin zwar nicht "Dr.Svenson" möchte mich aber dennoch äußern.

Alleine in diesem Thread berichten 7(!) Personen von Rahmenbrüchen in letzter Zeit.
Gemessen an der Zahl der hier in diesem Forum postenden Raid-Besitzer eine "stolze" Zahl, nicht wahr?
Gehe davon aus, daß nicht alle Fusion-Besitzer im Internet surfen, daß nicht alle Fusion-Besitzer hier im Board schreiben und erst recht, daß nicht alle Fusion-Besitzer ihr Problem hier veröffentlichen.

Über den Anteil der schadhaften Rahmen am Gesamtausstoß von Fusion kann sich auf Grund der Lage jeder selbst Gedanken machen. Dazu möchte ich mich nicht äußern, da wir die genaue Zahl an Reklamationen und die Anzahl an verkauften Rahmen pro Jahr nicht kennen.

In Anbetracht der tatsächlich vorhandenen Probleme, belegt durch fotografische Dokumementation, wirken deine Einlassungen - bitte verzeih - impertinent.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## dr.svenson (22. September 2006)

@pisskopp
Kann mich US. nur anschließen. Es geht mir um die 2006er Modelle mit der von Dir treffend Fachwerk genannten Extrusion. Rechne mal Personen hier im Forum plus eine mindestens gleich hohe Dunkelziffer, die sich hier nicht im Forum äußert. Von den Fachwerk-Modellen hat Fusion vielleicht einige Hundert gebaut. Und diese sind erst seit einigen Monaten auf den Trails. Das ergibt einen Anteil an Defekten, bei dem ich davon ausgehe, dass der Hersteller über einen Rückruf zumindest im Stillen nachdenken wird. Schließlich geht es auch um das Image von teuer bezahltem "Handmade in Germany".

Im Übrigen halte ich es für angemessen Deine Frage mal zurückzuspielen 



pisskopp schrieb:


> ...und bei diesen bricht auch der Hinterbau immer wieder... Hmmmm..



Was möchtest DU uns sagen? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du nicht vor hast irgendwelche Unterstellungen anzudeuten.


----------



## saturno (22. September 2006)

dr.svenson schrieb:


> @pisskopp
> 
> Und diese sind erst seit einigen Monaten auf den Trails. Das ergibt einen Anteil an Defekten, bei dem ich davon ausgehe, dass der Hersteller über einen Rückruf zumindest im Stillen nachdenken wird. Schließlich geht es auch um das Image von teuer bezahltem "Handmade in Germany".




Bis dato noch keine Infos von Fusion hierrüber, das sagt schon alles. Und frag mal Fusionraider ob er hierrauf schon ne Antwort bekommen hat:


Hallo Bodo

Ich wollte meinem Ärger mal Luft machen!
Ich fahre seit zwei Monaten ein Freak. Bisher bin ich von dem Handling und von der Konstruktion begeistert. 
Jedoch musste ich gestern zum zweiten mal feststellen, dass schon wieder Risse in meiner Schwinge sind. Und das obwohl sie erst zwei Wochen alt war!!! 
Nun hat mir mein Händler erzählt, dass einige Schwingen kalt!!! gerichtet wurden und nun im Umlauf sind. Anscheinend hatte ich das Glück zweimal solch eine zu erwischen. 
In meinen Augen darf dies jedoch bei einem Fahrrad für 3000 !!!!!! nicht der Fall sein. 
Was nützt mir eine gute Entwicklung, wenn die Fertigung versagt?

Mit ärgerlichen Grüßen Paul

Denke eher nicht.


----------



## just72 (22. September 2006)

US., saturno und dr. svenson haben meiner Meinung nach absolut recht! Ich hatte mit meine Floyd SL einen Rahmenbruch und danach bei 2 Schwingen nach 2 Wochen gleich wieder Haarrisse an der gleichen Stelle. An der Fahrweise kanns jedenfalls nicht gelegen haben. Nachfolgend meine Story:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237018

Das Floyd SL, Raid SL und das Freak haben lt. Aussage von meinem Händler und Fusion übrigens die gleiche Schwinge verbaut. Gibt es eine Aussage von Fusion, ob die getauschten Schwingen noch die gleichen sind oder ob es daran eine Änderung gab bzw. geben wird. Es würde mich auch interessieren, aus welchem Grund es zu den Rahmenbrüchen bzw. Haarrissen kam. Ansonsten bekommen die Leute langsam aber sicher das Gefühl, Fusion weiß es selber nicht recht. Ich denke mal, hier sollte Bodo Probst für Klarheit sorgen, bevor es die Spatzen von den Dächern pfeifen. In der Automobilindustrie hätte es bei so einer Fehlerquote schon längst einen Ruckruf gegeben (bei Shimano und Syntace funktionierts übrigens auch)


----------



## Trekbiker (24. September 2006)

Ich denke man sollte keine solch große Wellen schlagen.

Habe an diesen WE auch an meinem Rahmen (Floyd SL) mehrere Risse in dem "Fachwerk" und am Hauptrahmen entdeckt.
Ich habe meinem Händler bescheid gesagt und der wird sich mit Fusion in Verbindung setzten. Das selbe würde ich euch auch Rate wenn ihr solche Probleme habt.

Klar seid ihr gefrustet aber ihr solltet euch nicht so aufputschen. Bitte! 
Das kommt euch und Fusion zugute. Denn dann müßen Sie weniger Beschwerdemails lesen und können sich so der Fehlersuche widmen.

Ich denke ihr solltet wenn ihr ein solches Problem (Risse, Materialprobleme, etc.) habt nur diese hier beschreiben und keine Vermutungen über Ursachen oder ähnliche anstellen. Dafür hat jede Firma seine eigenen Leute. Ausserdem kann dies auch zu einem enormen Imageschaden für die jeweiligen Firma führen.
Der Grund für etweige nicht beantwortete Mails liegt wohl auch daran das man sich wirklich dem Problem widmet und keine genauen aussagen machen kann oder will.




just72 schrieb:


> Das Floyd SL, Raid SL und das Freak haben lt. Aussage von meinem Händler und Fusion übrigens die gleiche Schwinge verbaut.


Welchen Teil der Schwinge meinst du?



just72 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Aussage von Fusion, ob die getauschten Schwingen noch die gleichen sind oder ob es daran eine Änderung gab bzw. geben wird.
> 
> Es würde mich auch interessieren, aus welchem Grund es zu den Rahmenbrüchen bzw. Haarrissen kam. Ansonsten bekommen die Leute langsam aber sicher das Gefühl, Fusion weiß es selber nicht recht. Ich denke mal, hier sollte Bodo Probst für Klarheit sorgen, bevor es die Spatzen von den Dächern pfeifen. In der Automobilindustrie hätte es bei so einer Fehlerquote schon längst einen Ruckruf gegeben (bei Shimano und Syntace funktionierts übrigens auch)


----------



## saturno (24. September 2006)

Trekbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte keine solch große Wellen schlagen.
> 
> Habe an diesen WE auch an meinem Rahmen (Floyd SL) mehrere Risse in dem "Fachwerk" und am Hauptrahmen entdeckt.
> Ich habe meinem Händler bescheid gesagt und der wird sich mit Fusion in Verbindung setzten. Das selbe würde ich euch auch Rate wenn ihr solche Probleme habt.
> ...



und ist der ruf erst mal ruiniert, lebts sich völlig ungeniert.

Fakt ist, das neue Schwingenteil ist schrott, die alte version hält.


----------



## El-Ollinero (24. September 2006)

@Trekbiker:
finde ich ja schön das du beruhigend eingreifen willst.
Frage dich bitte nur einmal selbst, was alles passieren kann wenn das Alugefüge bricht?
Bis jetzt scheint keiner dabei zu Schaden gekommen zu sein.

*Das muss nicht so bleiben!

*Wenn dann aufgrund einer Fehlkonstruktion (bei so vielen Fällen kann man getrost davon ausgehen) jemand zu schaden kommt, Prost Mahlzeit!!


----------



## Trekbiker (25. September 2006)

El-Ollinero schrieb:


> @Trekbiker:
> finde ich ja schön das du beruhigend eingreifen willst.



Danke. Ist in unser aller Interresse.



El-Ollinero schrieb:


> Frage dich bitte nur einmal selbst, was alles passieren kann wenn das Alugefüge bricht?
> Bis jetzt scheint keiner dabei zu Schaden gekommen zu sein.
> 
> *Das muss nicht so bleiben!*



Das ist mir sehr wohl bewußt. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber das ist erstmal nicht mein Problem sondern eines des Herstellers, sollte es zu so einem Szenario kommen.

Ich möchte wie schon gesagt das dieses Problem hier sachlich und diskret behandelt wird, denn es soll auch nicht verschleiert werden das es Probleme gibt. Ohne diesen Thread wäre ich auch nicht mal auf die Idee gekommen an dem "Fachwerk" zu schauen, was mich doch ganz glücklich macht das es diese Herstellerforen gibt.
Aber jemand der sich nicht so auskennt und das liest wird ganz kirre von den ganzen "Horrorgeschichten". 




El-Ollinero schrieb:


> ...(bei so vielen Fällen ...) ...


Wieviele sind dir den bekannt? Fünf, sieben!? Das ist nicht gerade viel im vergleich was draußen rumfährt.
Denn es ist wie du anhand dieses Themas  unschwer erkennen kannst haben hier in etwa 300 Fahrer (mehrfach Beiträge versucht zu berücksichtigen) ihre Räder vorgestellt das macht bei fünf, sieben Fällen eine Ausfallquote von knapp 2%. Das ist zwar immer noch zuviel, aber ich denke "vollkommen" in Ordnung, denn niemand kann eine 100%ige Sicherheit auf seine Produkte zugewährleisten.


----------



## pisskopp (25. September 2006)

[email protected]
Auch würde ich mich als Hersteller, im Forum erst zu einer Aussage hinreissen lassen, wenn ich sicher alle Fakten habe! Und das kann dauern.
Reklamationen würde ich sicher nicht über ein Forum abwickeln, sowas muss über den Händler laufen. E-Mails direkt an den Hersteller?? Wo gibts sowas?
2 % Reklamations quote währe wirklich zu hoch.

Ich habe das Gefühl, das hier bewusst auf Fusion rumgehackt wird.
Ich hätte mich als Hersteller schon längst aus diesem Forum entfernt.
Übrigens kenn ich bei weitem auch andere Glückspilze, die das Produkt nahmhafter Hersteller gekauft haben, welches ständig bricht.

Greetz


----------



## Fusionrider (25. September 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, das hier bewusst auf Fusion rumgehackt wird.
> Ich hätte mich als Hersteller schon längst aus diesem Forum entfernt.



1. Das finde ich nun überhaupt nicht! Ich denke die meisten, mich eingeschlossen, sind sehr froh ein Fusion zu fahren, da die Bikes wirklich tolle Fahreigenschaften haben. Allerdings ist man sehr bestürzt wenn man nach einer schönen Tour heimkommt und die Risse entdeckt. 
2. Fusion hat hier die Möglichkeit dem Problem nachzugehen und hier dann auch die gewonnene Erkenntnis reinzuschreiben. So wird Gerüchten vorgebeugt und das Image von Fusion leidet nicht. Jedem passieren schließlich mal Fehler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (25. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin sehr dafÃ¼r, die Probleme sachlich zu diskutieren. Und ich habe daran auch groÃes Interesse, da ich in ErwÃ¤gung ziehe einen Rahmen von Fusion zu kaufen.

Bleiben wir bei den Fakten:
Trekbiker:


> Wieviele sind dir den bekannt? FÃ¼nf, sieben!? Das ist nicht gerade viel im vergleich was drauÃen rumfÃ¤hrt.
> Denn es ist wie du anhand dieses Themas unschwer erkennen kannst haben hier in etwa 300 Fahrer (mehrfach BeitrÃ¤ge versucht zu berÃ¼cksichtigen) ihre RÃ¤der vorgestellt das macht bei fÃ¼nf, sieben FÃ¤llen eine Ausfallquote von knapp 2%. Das ist zwar immer noch zuviel, aber ich denke "vollkommen" in Ordnung, denn niemand kann eine 100%ige Sicherheit auf seine Produkte zugewÃ¤hrleisten.



In diesem Thread beschreiben neun Besitzer RahmenbrÃ¼che an den Modellen Raid, Floyd und Freak.
Die Gallerie beinhaltet aber Modelle aller JahrgÃ¤nge und natÃ¼rlich auch Modelle mit anderer Hinterbaukonstruktion (Whiplash). Insofern baut deine Prognose auf falschen Voraussetzungen auf.

Bislang 9 bekannte FÃ¤lle zu wieviel bekannten Floyd/Freak/Raid im Forum?
Bestimmt keine 450, um auf 2% zu kommen  

@Pisskopp:


> Auch wÃ¼rde ich mich als Hersteller, im Forum erst zu einer Aussage hinreissen lassen, wenn ich sicher alle Fakten habe! Und das kann dauern.


Einverstanden - keine SchnellschÃ¼sse. DaÃ Kunden sich in der Zwischenzeit eine Ãbersicht Ã¼ber die tatsÃ¤chliche Lage verschaffen wollen, kann man ihnen aber nicht verÃ¼beln. 



> Ich habe das GefÃ¼hl, das hier bewusst auf Fusion rumgehackt wird.
> Ich hÃ¤tte mich als Hersteller schon lÃ¤ngst aus diesem Forum entfernt.
> Ãbrigens kenn ich bei weitem auch andere GlÃ¼ckspilze, die das Produkt nahmhafter Hersteller gekauft haben, welches stÃ¤ndig bricht.


was hat das mit den RahmenbrÃ¼chen zu tun?
Die Herstellerforen hier auf IBC bieten vor allem kleineren Herstellen die MÃ¶glichkeit im deutschprachigen Raum PrÃ¤senz zu zeigen und sich als kundenorientierte Firma darzustellen.
Ãber Multiplikationseffekte (zufriedener technikaffiner "SchlÃ¼ssel-Kunden") lÃ¤sst sich so der Bekanntheitsgrad erheblich vergrÃ¶Ãern und das Image positiv beeinflussen.
Im Gegenzug erhalten interessierte Kunden Informationen aus erster Hand, unkomplizierten Support und kÃ¶nnen sich mit gleichgesinnten Ã¼ber Erfahrungen austauschen.
Den Erfahrungsaustausch unterbinden zu wollen, wÃ¼rde eben nur eine Seite der Medaille treffenâ¦.

DaÃ andere Hersteller auch Probleme mit ihren Produkten haben sei unbenommen. Manche agieren auch trotz erheblichen persÃ¶nlichen Einsatzes von Mitarbeitern nicht besonders glÃ¼cklich.
Bei all den Betrachtungen bleibt aber festzuhalten, daÃ wir uns in einem Forum mit nichtkommerziellen Interssen befinden, welches die Kundenbelange stÃ¤rken soll und fÃ¼r Informationsaustausch sorgt. Das ist eben auch im Interesse der Hersteller, wie man an den Support-Foren sieht.

GruÃ, Uwe


----------



## dr.svenson (25. September 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Auch würde ich mich als Hersteller, im Forum erst zu einer Aussage hinreissen lassen, wenn ich sicher alle Fakten habe!


Recht hast Du! Aber auch die Tatsache, dass die Fehlersuche noch läuft, lässt sich mitteilen.



pisskopp schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, das hier bewusst auf Fusion rumgehackt wird.



BULLSHIT!!! Die Leute hier fahren allesamt Fusion-Bikes und sind damit insgesamt doch wohl ziemlich zufrieden. Es geht hier um den konkreten Fall der aktuellen Rahmenbrüche. Dass dieses Thema von großem Interesse ist, ist offenbar. 



pisskopp schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich als Hersteller schon längst aus diesem Forum entfernt.


Wenn Du ein Hersteller wärst, würde ich Dich fragen, was das bringen sollte.

svenson


----------



## pisskopp (25. September 2006)

OK.

Ihr habt ja alle Recht, ich halte mich nun zur Freude aller raus und werde die Sachliche Diskussion von aussen betrachten.
Nen Rahmenbruch wünsch ich keinem, das ist ätzend...


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (25. September 2006)

deshalb hab ich mir wieder ein NICOLAI bestellt !!!


----------



## Manni (25. September 2006)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:


> deshalb hab ich mir wieder ein NICOLAI bestellt !!!



Genau der Beitrag hat hier noch gefehlt


----------



## El-Ollinero (26. September 2006)

Und ich mir ein Alutech!


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (26. September 2006)

aber da passiert das doch auch


----------



## zoomi (26. September 2006)

Stimmt - genau wie bei Nicolai


----------



## plattenfahrer (26. September 2006)

Trotz Rahmenbruch (s.o.) bin ich ein absoluter Fan von FUSION.

Dieser phantastische Hinterbau, der breite Einsatzbereich (von Marathon bis light-Enduro), das RAID macht einfach alles mit. Die Grenzen setzt der Fahrer, nicht das FUSION! 
Dazu ein schön tiefer Schwerpunkt, eine gelungene, ja elegante Optik. Nichts reißerisch Martialisches sondern dezente Schönheit. 
Das neue FREAK, diese weiße Schönheit, setzt dem die Krone auf !

Andere Hersteller müssen komplizierte Suspension-Tricks bemühen. Das RAID verkörpert den (fast unmöglichen) Grad von sanftem Ansprechen bis hin zu extremen Reserven, Durchschlag Fehlanzeige.

So war es nur konsequent, dass meine Frau auch ein FUSION bekommt.
Obwohl ich auch akzeptiere, dass es noch fremde Götter neben FUSION gibt.

FUSION - nix anersch !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (26. September 2006)

zoomi schrieb:


> Stimmt - genau wie bei Nicolai



also ich hab noch keinen gebrochenen fully rahmen von nicolai gesehen !!!


----------



## zoomi (26. September 2006)

Ich schon - von der Vorstellung das es Hersteller mit unzerstörbaren Rahmen gibt habe ich mich schon lange verabschiedet.


----------



## hendrik.hemmeri (26. September 2006)

Mein Stevens752 race weist am Sattelrohr, oberhalb der Verbindung (Schweißnaht) mit der Sattelstrebe weist mein MTB eine Riss auf .- Handelt es sich hier um eine bekannte Schwachstelle? Was tun?


----------



## dr.svenson (26. September 2006)

Habt Ihr Euch verlaufen???


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (26. September 2006)

zoomi schrieb:


> Ich schon - von der Vorstellung das es Hersteller mit unzerstörbaren Rahmen gibt habe ich mich schon lange verabschiedet.



ich habe ne behauptet das nicolai's unzerstörbar sind, es brechen nur keine kompletten produktionsserien !!!


----------



## saturno (26. September 2006)

hendrik.hemmeri schrieb:


> Mein Stevens752 race weist am Sattelrohr, oberhalb der Verbindung (Schweißnaht) mit der Sattelstrebe weist mein MTB eine Riss auf .- Handelt es sich hier um eine bekannte Schwachstelle? Was tun?




stells raus auf die strasse für den schrotthändler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (26. September 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:


> [email protected]
> Ich habe das Gefühl, das hier bewusst auf Fusion rumgehackt wird.
> Ich hätte mich als Hersteller schon längst aus diesem Forum entfernt.
> Übrigens kenn ich bei weitem auch andere Glückspilze, die das Produkt nahmhafter Hersteller gekauft haben, welches ständig bricht.
> ...




Erstens hackt hier keiner rum, sondern werden Dinge moniert die zu belegen sind. Zweitens braucht sich Fusion nicht aus dem Forum zu entfernen, den Sie waren noch nie richtig da.


----------



## Kerschi (26. September 2006)

Dieses Herstellerforum ist sehr amüsant... muss ich mal sagen....

Fusion ist kommunikativ wie eh und je - sachlich zu diskutieren bzw. kommunizieren, das ich nicht lache - vergiss es.

Im Fusion-Racing-Team Thread steht von Bodo Probst drin das alle Teamrider Ihre Terminatoren im April um Ostern rum erhalten... selbst im Mai hatte noch KEINER sein Bike... warum?... das steht nirgends - bis heute, obwohl das damals auch ein Thema war das für ein paar Leute sehr wichtig war.

Ich hab förmlich auf Knien um Infos gebettelt und alles was mir gesagt wurde war entweder nix oder "Firmengeheimnis" oder sonstige widersprüchliche Aussagen und Verarschungen. 

Ich wünsche allen Rahmenbruch-Betroffenen viel Glück, viel Geduld und stählerne Nerven !!!


----------



## Schreiner (27. September 2006)

Hey Kerschi

Bei mir hat das Rahmenbruchproblem satte 48 Stunden gedauert, Händler angerufen bei Fusion, die Rahmen verpackt und weggeschickt und wir den defekten auch, zwei abende später war ich wieder auf der Hausrunde.
Naja vielleicht leigts auch daran das ich Freundlich bin zu Händler und Fusion.


----------



## dr.svenson (27. September 2006)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Hey Kerschi
> 
> Bei mir hat das Rahmenbruchproblem satte 48 Stunden gedauert, Händler angerufen bei Fusion, die Rahmen verpackt und weggeschickt und wir den defekten auch, zwei abende später war ich wieder auf der Hausrunde.
> Naja vielleicht leigts auch daran das ich Freundlich bin zu Händler und Fusion.



Freundlich war ich nach meinem Rahmenbruch (was auf ´nem Alpencross kein Spaß ist) vier Wochen lang. Wiederbekommen hab ich mein Bike aber leider erst nach fünf Wochen und deutlichen Worten. Von Fusionseite in der ganzen Zeit Informationen ausschließlich auf Nachfrage.

Herzlich,
svenson


----------



## Diaz (27. September 2006)

Schwingenbruch am Whiplash hat nicht mal 48std gedauert-angerufen,hingefahren, gewechselt und ab in den urlaub---alles kein problem.ach ja nach 2,5 Jahren also ausserhalb jeder Garantie und ohne eine müde mark zu löhnen --ausser 2 Tanks voll Sprit(dafür aber auch 170 Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit;-)

@Kerschi----mitlerweile wissen alle was für eine arme Sau du bist....bitte alle mal Mitleid

Ride on ;-)


----------



## Schreiner (27. September 2006)

dr svenson, lag es vielleicht am Händler??? Ich stand daneben als meiner telefonierte und es lief. Er hat sich aber auch Mühe gegeben weil er weis ich will mir demnächst ein freak oder ein Wipplash kaufen ;-) Fusion weis das allerdings nicht und der Service war Klasse.


----------



## dr.svenson (27. September 2006)

Schreiner schrieb:


> dr svenson, lag es vielleicht am Händler??? Ich stand daneben als meiner telefonierte und es lief. Er hat sich aber auch Mühe gegeben weil er weis ich will mir demnächst ein freak oder ein Wipplash kaufen ;-) Fusion weis das allerdings nicht und der Service war Klasse.


Naja, wenn das bike acht Tage beim Händler steht, bevor es abgeholt wird, ist auch der Händler nicht unbeteiligt. Keine Frage! Aber auch nachdem das bike bei fusion war, hat es noch etliche Wochen gedauert. Das hat sicher nicht am händler gelegen und ist bei solch einem defekt an einem fast neuen rahmen sicher nicht passend (sag ich jetzt mal so - auch wenn mir gleich jammerei vorgeworfen wird). Selbst wenn es denn länger dauert, kann ich das als unternehmen meinem Kunden auch mal von mir aus mitteilen, finde ich. 

Aber egal, ich hab ja mit den Fusionistis auch schon angenehme Erlebnisse gehabt (beschädigten Dämpfer ruckzuck ersetzt, detailfragen zu technik und drehmomenten direkt am telefon beantwortet und letzlich auch in Sachen Rahmenbruch Details erfahren, die viele andere Unternehmen als Firmengeheimnis behandeln würden) und hoffe, dass das bike künftig einfach hält.

beste grüße,
svenson


----------



## Pyewacket (27. September 2006)

saturno schrieb:


> und ist der ruf erst mal ruiniert, lebts sich völlig ungeniert.
> 
> Fakt ist, das neue Schwingenteil ist schrott, die alte version hält.



TOTAL BULLSHIT,
es handelt sich ja um einen Fertigungsfehler und nicht um einen Konstruktionsfehler. Und von dem Fertigungsfehler sind nur ein kleiner teil der Schwingen betroffen. Leider kann man den Schwingen nicht ansehen, welche von den der fehlerhaften Serien ist und welche nicht. Also nicht einfach auf Fusion rumhacken - immerhin ist der Fehler ohne ihr Wissen bei einem Zulieferer passiert.


----------



## US. (27. September 2006)

Pyewacket schrieb:


> TOTAL BULLSHIT,
> es handelt sich ja um einen Fertigungsfehler und nicht um einen Konstruktionsfehler. Und von dem Fertigungsfehler sind nur ein kleiner teil der Schwingen betroffen. Leider kann man den Schwingen nicht ansehen, welche von den der fehlerhaften Serien ist und welche nicht. Also nicht einfach auf Fusion rumhacken - immerhin ist der Fehler ohne ihr Wissen bei einem Zulieferer passiert.



Woher weißt du das?

Falls du Insider-Informationen hast, wäre noch ineteressant zu erfahren, wie der Maßnahmenkatalog zur Behebung der Probleme aussieht.
Was wurde beim Produktionsprozeß geändert, wo lag der Fehler?


----------



## El-Ollinero (27. September 2006)

Wo sitzt der Zulieferer?
Deutschland oder Taiwan?
Muhahah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerschi (27. September 2006)

Bei uns in der Autoindustrie werden auch immer erst alle Fehler auf die armen Zulieferer geschoben... klingt gut!

@ Diaz: Danke fürs Mitleid, mir gehts schon viel besser. Ich war im Mai ne Woche in Frankfurt und wollte Fusion besuchen. Auf meine Anfrage wanns am besten passen würd bekam ich erst nachdem ich schon wieder daheim war ne Antwort das sie keine Zeit hätten.
Ich bin der Meinung das ohne Glück oder einen Händler mit viel Vitamin B solch schnelle Reaktionen absolut selten sind.

@ Pye...: Wenns ne Prokuktion mit Hirn wäre dann hätte jede Schwinge ne Seriennummer und die Zuordnung OK bzw. Schrott könnt jeder Trottel der Zahlen lesen kann 

@ El-Ollinero: Bis der Rahmen fertig ist wird er in D so viel durchs land geschickt das er kilometermäßig fast auch aus Taiwan kommen könnt...


----------



## Bodo Probst (28. September 2006)

Hallo, zu diesem Thema kann ich folgende Infos liefern:

1. die brüche am sitzrohr des älteren raid (5 stück) sind sehr selten gewesen. die schäden waren unterschiedlich zu bewerten - 2 mal handelte es sich um einen verarbeitungsfehler - die anderen fälle muss man wohl auf das konto "überlastung" buchen.

2. die schäden an der kettenstrebe (neuere Version mit extrusion): seit 7.05 wurden ca. 1000 stck. verbaut. zur info: parallel dazu wurde auch eine ältere version mit frästeil verkauft. von der extrusionversion - diese kettenstrebe hat 2 Mal problemlos den doppelten DIN-PLUS-TEST absolviert - kamen bisher 9 teile zurück - sechs davon waren defekt - drei hatten nur haarrisse in der pulverbeschichtung.

die teile werden derzeit von verschiedenen prüfstellen begutachtet. Die ergebnisse erwarten wir in 10 Tagen.

sobald es etwas "amtliches" gibt - melde  ich mich wieder.

gruss bodo


----------



## Manni (28. September 2006)

Soviel zum Thema ich kenne alleine mindestens 30 Biker denen die Schwinge gebrochen ist 

Gruß Manni


----------



## oldrizzo (28. September 2006)

und dieser sachliche beitrag wird garantiert zur klärung beitragen.... ich kenne unglaublich viele biker, denen ein bike der marke x gebrochen ist. teilweise sogar zweimal. das bringt doch nichts oder war dein beitrag ironisch gemeint? dann ziehe ich mich umgehend wieder auf meinen beobachterposten zurück.


----------



## Manni (28. September 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> oder war dein beitrag ironisch gemeint? dann ziehe ich mich umgehend wieder auf meinen beobachterposten zurück.



Ok   waren vielleicht zu wenige


----------



## gerbine1 (24. Oktober 2006)

Und??? Wie schauts aus? Gibt an "amtlichen Prüfbericht" ? 
Die 10 Tage sind um und ich wäre fertig mit warten....
*Oder* ist das Ergebniss so erschreckend dass wir es hier nicht erfahren dürfen? 
Nur soviel, dass Thema ist maßgebend entscheidend ob ich mir nun das Freak kaufe oder nicht. Und so gehts sicherlich nicht nur mir .


----------



## Schreiner (24. Oktober 2006)

Hey gerbine, mein raid ist auch gebrochen und ich habe es jetzt nachdem der rahmen getauscht wurde verkauft und mir ohne warten das Feak gekauft  

Ich Vertraue Fusion das sie es in Griff bekommen und habe selber erfahren das wenn was schief geht sie schnell und unbürokratisch für ersatz sorgen.   Top Service deswegen wieder ein Fusion


----------



## gerbine1 (24. Oktober 2006)

Ja, hab deinen Umstieg auf Freak gelesen...alles Gute nochmals 
Wie gesagt bin halt weitehin noch am Grübeln. Muß jetzt leider weiter..

C U


----------



## Kanventsmann (25. Oktober 2006)

gerbine1 schrieb:


> Ja, hab deinen Umstieg auf Freak gelesen...alles Gute nochmals
> Wie gesagt bin halt weitehin noch am Grübeln. Muß jetzt leider weiter..
> 
> C U



Stimmt, gewartet haben wir ja nun länger als gewünscht. Aber schau dir mal die Bilder von seinem Freak an, die Extrusion hat sich inzwischen schon im Detail veändert. In meinen Augen nicht genug, wenns aber hält: Prima


Ich steh übrigens auch vor einer Freak - Kauf - Entscheidung. Hat aber noch Zeit bis nächstes Frühjahr. Ich fänds gut, wenn man einen DTSwiss Dämpfer nutzen könnte (Nein, ich will keinen HVR).

Gruss
B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerbine1 (30. Oktober 2006)

Naja, viel tut sich hier nicht mehr... vielleicht ist Bodo ja auf Urlaub  
So wies aussieht werd ich wohl auf Kona Coiler (CoilAir) umsteigen. Da bricht so schnell nix und ansprechverhalten ist top.  
Schade, dabei hat mir das Freak sooooooo gut gefallen


----------



## Schreiner (30. Oktober 2006)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Hey gerbine, mein raid ist auch gebrochen und ich habe es jetzt nachdem der rahmen getauscht wurde verkauft und mir ohne warten das Feak gekauft
> 
> Ich Vertraue Fusion das sie es in Griff bekommen und habe selber erfahren das wenn was schief geht sie schnell und unbürokratisch für ersatz sorgen.   Top Service deswegen wieder ein Fusion



Hey Gunter oder Günter von der rekla bei Fusion, Du liest hier doch alles mit, warum beschwerst Du Dich das hier keiner was nettes schreibt??? 
Ich habe Dich bzw euch doch gelobt nachdem mein Tausch so problemlos ablief.

Grüße Chris der das schreiben musste weil der Schmitti von roy sports ihm das so angewiesen hat.


----------



## pisskopp (30. Oktober 2006)

@Garbine,  Mein Freak hält und ich bin damit net zimperlich !
Das das Coilair hält... blb bla bla..
Kann dir ein Foto von ner gebrochenen Kettenstrebe senden. Der Austausch hat fast 2 Monate gedauert. Und es schaukelt...


----------



## gerbine1 (30. Oktober 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:


> @Garbine,  Mein Freak hält und ich bin damit net zimperlich !
> Das das Coilair hält... blb bla bla..
> Kann dir ein Foto von ner gebrochenen Kettenstrebe senden. Der Austausch hat fast 2 Monate gedauert. Und es schaukelt...




Erstmal lautet mein Nick Gerbine und nicht anders, gell pisskopf ?... ubs. sorry pisskopp. 
Ich glaube sehr wohl dass das Freak ein Hammerbike ist aber es kostet immerhin 3.500.- in der Ausstattung in der ich es mir zulegen will. Da sind Kenntnisse von gebrochenen Streben, Rahmen usw. nicht gerade bei der Kaufentscheidung förderlich zumal ich auch schon enorme Probleme mit einem deutschen Bikeversender hatte. 
Derzeit hab ich noch ein coiler und bin, bis auf das Gewicht, sehr zufrieden damit. Das bei Kona auch genug Rahmen gebrochen sind darüber brauchen wir auch nicht diskutieren, fazit ist derzeit brechen sie nicht mehr.

Zuminderst werd ich mir das neueste Model vom Freak zu Testzwecken ausborgen (kenne nur da 05'er) und es ergiebig testen. Erst danach wird entschieden welches Bike es letztendlich wird...

Drum prüfe was sich ewig bindet  

Achja pisskopp... net böse sein


----------



## pisskopp (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Gebinde,

wenn Du dich schon von "nur" negativen Meinungen beeinflussen lässt, dann lass Dich doch auch von meiner Meinung her beeinflussen.
Ich schrubb mein Teil wirklich & von all dem was bisher geschrieben wurde (Lagerschäden/Brüche/LAck)... kann ich nix bestätigen, gut ich hab mein Bike auch noch nie geputz, vielleicht liegt es daran.. wer weiss.

Ich fahre viel und vor auch mit Leuten die Dicke Freerider haben, ich muss sagen bisher bin ich ohne Probleme mitgekommen. Ausser dicke Drops geht alles.

Auch der Support von Fusion ist klasse, wenn jemand lahmt, dann der Zwischenhändler.
Und wenn Du dir schon ein Bike für 3500.- Euro rauslässt, dann kaufs beim Händler. 

So jetzt drück das Gehänge zu und kaufs. Viell Spass


----------



## gerbine1 (30. Oktober 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Hallo Gebinde,
> 
> wenn Du dich schon von "nur" negativen Meinungen beeinflussen lässt, dann lass Dich doch auch von meiner Meinung her beeinflussen.
> Ich schrubb mein Teil wirklich & von all dem was bisher geschrieben wurde (Lagerschäden/Brüche/LAck)... kann ich nix bestätigen, gut ich hab mein Bike auch noch nie geputz, vielleicht liegt es daran.. wer weiss.
> ...



Hi auch,

Wie gesagt, das Freak ist nachwievor mein absoluter Favorit... bin auch ziemlich sicher dass es mit Fusion selbst es keine Probs. geben wird, aber ich warte trotzdem mal auf das neue Testbike und danach wird entschieden...
bis dahin 

Viel Spaß mit deinem Freak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.svenson (30. Oktober 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:


> ...der Support von Fusion ist klasse, wenn jemand lahmt, dann der Zwischenhändler...



Sorry, wenn ich mich hier reinhänge, aber von meiner Raid-SL-Bestellung im Januar über Rahmenbruch Anfang August bis jetzt zum immer noch nicht endgültig abgeschlossenen Schwingentausch hab ich von Fusion insgesamt 8 (in Worten acht!) Liefertermine genannt bekommen. Nicht ein einziger davon wurde eingehalten. Informationen über Verzögerungen gibt es nur auf Nachfrage. 

Nachdem Bodos letztgenannter Termin für die modifizierte Schwinge nun um zwei Wochen überschritten ist, sagt Fusion-Kollege Günter mir heute morgen am Telefon, dass es bei den Raid-SL-Schwingen noch ein bis zwei weitere Wochen dauern wird. Keine nachvollziehbare Begründung, kein Wort des Bedauerns. Ein abschließendes Prüfergebnis zu den gerissenen Extrusions wird es nach dem Gespräch von heute morgen übrigens auch nicht geben. Bin gespannt, ob sich die Jungs von Fusion an dieser Stelle nochmal dazu äußern. 

Mag sein, dass ich zu hohe Ansprüche stelle. mag sein, dass ich einfach Pech habe und die Ausnahme bin. Aber gute Kundenbetreuung stelle ich mir anders vor. Natürlich läuft das bei vielen anderen Firmen genauso, als Maßstab genügt mir das aber nicht. Mit dem Bike bin ich - bis auf den Bruch versteht sich - im Übrigen sehr zufrieden. 

grüße, svenson


----------



## gerbine1 (30. Oktober 2006)

auweh, des haut rein... 
Sorry für dich dr.swenson


----------



## Schreiner (30. Oktober 2006)

Das ist einfach pech würde ich sagen, schade das sie dichg über die raid sl probleme nicht aufklären, bei meinem Raid hat das ganze sage und schreibe drei tage gebraucht bis der neue rahmen da war.

Also wenn Fusion das Teil hat dann gehts Fix, wenn es aber mal nicht läuft dann wohl richtig, schade für dich svenson


----------



## pisskopp (30. Oktober 2006)

@Dr. Svenson,... Das ist dumm gelaufen...

Ich Vermute das es ein neues Design gibt und Fusion daher das alte nicht mehr ausliefern möchte (klar warum). Das neue Design muss allerdings auch erst Gezeichnet, berechnet, Hersteller gesucht, preise verhandelt, gefertigt, getestet, verarbeitet, getestet, 0-Serie gefertigt & Getestet werden..
Da ist ein realer Termin ganz schwer vorhesagbar (Dazu noch die neuen Modell, die das Teil schon alle haben = Fertigungsengpass)

Das hilft Dir nicht, ich weiss....

Greetsss


----------



## gerbine1 (30. Oktober 2006)

Dann könnte man aber eine "alte" Schwinge ausschicken damit man wenigstens fahren kann. Und wenn die Neue fertig getestet und versandfertig usw. ist, kann diese ja nachgeschickt werden oder nicht 
Rechtliche Gründe können's fast nicht sein denn sonst müßte Fusion die Produktion einstellen und warten bis das getestete Teil zum Verbau von der QC frei gegeben wird. 
Oag... Ich mein seit August warten auf ne Schwinge??? Gehts noch??? 
Wie wäre es mit Leihbikes für die Zwischenzeit? Sowas wäre mal Kundenservice


----------



## pisskopp (30. Oktober 2006)

Und wenn di bricht und der hals mit, obwohl ein möglicher Defekt bekannt ist..

würdest du das tun??


----------



## saturno (30. Oktober 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Und wenn di bricht und der hals mit, obwohl ein möglicher Defekt bekannt ist..
> 
> würdest du das tun??



und was tut Fusion? wenn ein möglicher Defekt bekannt ist? Ich lese nix von freiwilligem Rückruf der betroffenen Modelle. Vielmehr versucht man anscheinend die Sachlage auszusitzen in der Hoffnung es passiert nix. Da wird seitens des Herstellers auch keine Rücksicht genommen. Schau Dir mal an, wieviele Leute hier im Forum betroffen sind


----------



## gerbine1 (31. Oktober 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Und wenn di bricht und der hals mit, obwohl ein möglicher Defekt bekannt ist..
> 
> würdest du das tun??


Das war mir schon klar das diese Frage kommt. Retourfragen: Wenn ich schon weiss dass die Schwingen brechen müßte ich dann nicht auch die laufende Produktion stoppen und geg. eine Rückrufaktion starten, damit sich keine verletzt???  
Wenn ich aber weiss das die Schwinge hält, alle QC Anforderungen erfüllt und standhält aber noch auf die neu entwickelte Schwinge warte kann ich getrost die alte weiterhin ausliefern denn diese wird in der zwischenzeit ja auch in der laufenden Prod. eingebaut, oder nicht?


----------



## pisskopp (31. Oktober 2006)

Hier schreiben 8 Leute von wievielen?
Wenn Wenn Wennn..

Immer schön negativ!


----------



## gerbine1 (31. Oktober 2006)

Bist du bezahlet Fusionposter   Nein im Ernst, es ist ne ganz normal Diskussion über ein Thema zudem verschiedene Menschen verschiedene Meinungen haben... that all.  Da gibts nun mal pro und kontras. 

Alles wird Gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.svenson (31. Oktober 2006)

Da hab ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt. Fusion hat die Schwinge bereits einmal getauscht! Aber hier zur Klarstellung nochmal alles der Reihe nach. Möchte keine Gerüchte in die Welt setzen: Ich hatte Anfang August auf´m Alpencross den Bruch an der Schwinge. Hab das Bike dann zum Händler gebracht, der hat´s zu Fusion geschickt (das hat auch schon ´ne Woche gedauert) und die haben dann nochmal gut vier Wochen gebraucht, um die Schwinge zu tauschen und das Bike zurückzuschicken. 

Ursprünglich sollte gleich eine etwas modifizierte Konstruktion der Schwinge eingesetzt werden. Das kam aber zunächst nicht in die Gänge. Irgendwann nach der Eurobike hab ich dann das Bike mit einer Ersatzschwinge bekommen. Die gleiche Konstruktion, wie die gebrochene (die mit dem Fachwerk). Von Fusionseite keine Bedenken wegen der Haltbarkeit, aber trotzdem gleichzeitig die Ankündigung die Austausch-Schwinge erneut zu ersetzen. Und zwar durch die bereits Mitte August angekündigte modifizierte Version. Genau auf die warte ich jetzt. Genauso wie übrigens auf das Verschleißset, das mir als kleine Entschädigung für entstandene Unkosten versprochen wurde. Eine Erstattung der tatsächlich entstandenen Kosten (hauptsächlich den Taxitransfer mit dem gebrochenen Bike zum Zielhotel) hat Fusion abgelehnt.

Nervig finde ich halt, dass immer wieder Terminzusagen gemacht werden, die dann nicht eingehalten werden. Das ist schlichtweg unzuverlässig und nicht gerade eine Zierde für das Unternehmen. Dann doch lieber von vornherein keine Zusagen machen. 

So sieht das aus. herzliche Grüße,
svenson


----------



## gerbine1 (31. Oktober 2006)

gerbine1 schrieb:


> Dann könnte man aber eine "alte" Schwinge ausschicken damit man wenigstens fahren kann. Und wenn die Neue fertig getestet und versandfertig usw. ist, kann diese ja nachgeschickt werden oder nicht
> Rechtliche Gründe können's fast nicht sein denn sonst müßte Fusion die Produktion einstellen und warten bis das getestete Teil zum Verbau von der QC frei gegeben wird.
> Oag... Ich mein seit August warten auf ne Schwinge??? Gehts noch???
> Wie wäre es mit Leihbikes für die Zwischenzeit? Sowas wäre mal Kundenservice



Na dann habens die Fusionleute e so gemacht wie ich es mir gedacht habe.
Find ich voll ok. Somit kannst in der Zwischenzeit fahren und wenns neue Teil kommt kannst es umbauen.  

Was mein (zukünftiges) Freak betrifft hab ich noch keine Antwort von meinem Händler wann das Demobike kommt. Aber ich kaufs e erst mit nächster Saison..


----------



## pisskopp (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich hab euch alle pippi !!


----------



## gerbine1 (31. Oktober 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Ich hab euch alle pippi !!


----------



## metalorch (17. November 2006)

Hallo,
hab heute mit Entsetzen festgestellt, dass der Hauptrahmen meines Raids (04er grau-schwarzes Modell) an genau der gleichen Stelle am Sitzrohr (Schweißnaht an der Wippenbefestigung) wie bei Plattenfahrer gebrochen ist. Hab bei Fusion angerufen - am Montag wird sich der "Günther" telefonisch melden um die Sache
mit mir zu klären. Falls es kein Garantiefall sein sollte, hat jemand von Euch 'ne Ahnung, ob man heutzutage überhaupt noch einen 04er Hauptrahmen bekommt und was so etwas kostet? Klar, ich bin schon sehr verunsichert. Fahre eigentlich nur Touren (natürlich auch mal mit derberen Trails im Urlaub oder so) aber keine 
Drops oder Bikepark-Sachen. Hab bislang noch keinen Rahmen kleingekriegt.


----------



## Johnnybike (18. November 2006)

metalorch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab heute mit Entsetzen festgestellt, dass der Hauptrahmen meines Raids (04er grau-schwarzes Modell) an genau der gleichen Stelle am Sitzrohr (Schweißnaht an der Wippenbefestigung) wie bei Plattenfahrer gebrochen ist. Hab bei Fusion angerufen - am Montag wird sich der "Günther" telefonisch melden um die Sache
> mit mir zu klären. Falls es kein Garantiefall sein sollte, hat jemand von Euch 'ne Ahnung, ob man heutzutage überhaupt noch einen 04er Hauptrahmen bekommt und was so etwas kostet? Klar, ich bin schon sehr verunsichert. Fahre eigentlich nur Touren (natürlich auch mal mit derberen Trails im Urlaub oder so) aber keine
> Drops oder Bikepark-Sachen. Hab bislang noch keinen Rahmen kleingekriegt.



Ich glaube dass Fusion da kulant reagieren wird, auch wenn die Garantie abgelaufen wäre/ist. War ja bis jetzt nie anders.

Johnny


----------



## metalorch (18. November 2006)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Ich glaube dass Fusion da kulant reagieren wird, auch wenn die Garantie abgelaufen wäre/ist. War ja bis jetzt nie anders.
> 
> Johnny



Schön wär's schon. Denn mal abgesehen von diesem völlig unerwarteten Bruch (bin mit dem Rad bislang ca. 3000 km gefahren) ist das Raid das beste Bike, dass ich persönlich bislang besessen habe - würde es wirklich gern weiterfahren. Mal sehen, was am Montag rauskommt.


----------



## Chrisride (2. Dezember 2006)

was ist denn daraus geworden?


----------



## Beach90 (2. Dezember 2006)

Mein Slash - Ohne Worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalorch (2. Dezember 2006)

Chrisride schrieb:


> was ist denn daraus geworden?


Hallo,
keine Garantie mehr. Hab Rahmen mit Dämpfer eingeschickt - Fusion will mir einen neuen Hauptrahmen zum Kulanz- bzw. Selbstkostenpreis einsetzen. Dieser hat lt. "Günther" von der Reklamationsabteilung die Höhe von ca. 500,00 Euro (inkl. Wartung aller Verschleißteile). Tja, was soll ich machen? Für 500 Glocken krieg ich keinen neuen Rahmen dieser Kategorie - also hab ich angenommen und muss 'nen Teil von der  Weihnachtsgeldsonderzahlung diesen Monat halt dafür berappen. Ich hoffe nur das jetzt nicht noch der Hinterbau schlappmacht - da ja nur der Hauptrahmen gewechselt wird.


----------



## metalorch (2. Dezember 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Mein Slash - Ohne Worte



Komisch. Bei mir war's auch an einer Schweißnaht - sollten vielleicht mal den Schweißer wechseln .


----------



## Beach90 (2. Dezember 2006)

Ein Befreundeter Ingeneur sagte mir ,sowas passiert ,wenn die Rahmen zu heiss geschweißt werden. 



> *Von:Fusion Katalog 2006*
> Bei genauer Materialprpfung entdeckt man allerdings einen von Grund auf neuen Rahmen aus robusten 7005er Aluminium...


Find ich nicht lustig ...  ,aber ist (wie wohl immer) ein Einzelfall.

Ich hoffe mal nur ,dass Fusion mir den Rahmen schnell auswechselt denn in zwei Wochen is wieder Wettkampf.


----------



## ronnyleknuz (3. Dezember 2006)

Also man hört schon von Brüchen und Rissen.
Und abgesehen vom Ärger den man schon verspührt, wird eigentlich von Fusion alles Problemlos gehandhabt. Ich hatte schon 2 Räder die eigentlich klar selbstverschuldet gebrochen sind(das will ich nicht für die Leute hier behaupten!!!) und das sieht auch Günther von Fusion. Trotzdem sind sie kulant und ersetzen diese Teile. 
Wenn man  sieht, und ich kann für mich nur im Freeridebereich sprechen, wo die  Entwicklung des Einsatzzwecks hingeht, kann ich verstehen wenn das Whiplash 06 voriges Jahr noch als Bike zum Dropen und Dirten im Katalog beschrieben wurde und dieses Jahr als Freerider der auch zur Alpenüberquerung genutzt werden kann. Denn die Definition Freeride wird in vielen "Büchern" anders geschrieben.2m sind für den einen eine Bordsteinkante und für einen Anderen ein unmögliches Unterfangen. Somit gibt es dieses Jahr zum Beispiel auch das Freak Extreme was zum Slopestyle geeignet sein soll. Nun gut Carlo Diekmann der ja bekanntlich für Cannondale fährt, nutzt für seinen Slopestyleeinsatz ein Prophet. Für diejenigen unter uns die das Rad nicht kennen sei gesagt, dass man mit dem Rad als normalsterblicher eigentlich auf Touren fahren geht. Aber Carlo landet auch meist so, dass sich das Rad nicht aufs extremste seitlich verwindet.
Auch wenn man ein Raid durch den Bikepark shreddet und dann der Rahmen bricht oder Lager bröseln sollte man sich nicht wundern. Achtung ich sagte SHREDDEN. 
Ein Floydbesitzer wird aber wissen was und wofür er sein Rad hat, da ist ein Rahmenbruch, gerade an einer schweißnaht, ist natürlich nicht gut. Kann aber passieren. Hätte aber auch bei jedem anderen Hersteller passieren können.

Andererseits kenne ich aber auch leute, die mehr als 2 Räder von Fusion besitzen, diese intensiv fahren und noch nichts hatten.


----------



## Beach90 (3. Dezember 2006)

Wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert bis der Rahmen ersetzt war?
thx


----------



## ronnyleknuz (3. Dezember 2006)

also in der regel dauert es eine woche... 
ja nach dem ob du auch enen neuen hauptrahmen bekommst und der neue rahmen erst in produktion gehen muss  und ob es eine custom farbe ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (3. Dezember 2006)

Vier tage weil ich mit meinem Raid ja an Gardasee wollte.

Hey Ronny hatte ich meinen Bruch auch selber verschuldet, hast ihn ja gesehen???


----------



## ronnyleknuz (3. Dezember 2006)

ja ich war zeuge..aber nach dem was uwe mir erzählt hat wars ja auch mit flugphasen für dich verbunden *g*


----------



## ronnyleknuz (3. Dezember 2006)

oder war das als frage gemeint??


----------



## pisskopp (3. Dezember 2006)

Wo sonst ausser an einer Schweissnaht sollte ein Rahmen sonst brechen???

Alle die Brüche, die ich kenne sind entweder mit dem Arsch auf den Sattel gedonnert, oder schräg mit dem Bike gelandet oder sonst wie abgegangen

Sicher gibts Konstruktonsschwächen(auch das wissen wir nun) und sicher auch schlechte Tage beim Schweisser..

Bitte einfach nur nicht pauschalieren.... BITTE !


----------



## ronnyleknuz (3. Dezember 2006)

Also ich habe auch schon rahmen gesehen die nicht an der schweißnaht gerissen bzw. gebrochen sind (nicht zwingend fusion) aber glaube mir das gibt es...


----------



## Johnnybike (4. Dezember 2006)

ronnyleknuz schrieb:


> Nun gut Carlo Diekmann der ja bekanntlich für Cannondale fährt, nutzt für seinen Slopestyleeinsatz ein Prophet. Für diejenigen unter uns die das Rad nicht kennen sei gesagt, dass man mit dem Rad als normalsterblicher eigentlich auf Touren fahren geht. Aber Carlo landet auch meist so, dass sich das Rad nicht aufs extremste seitlich verwindet.



Carlo Diekmann fährt das Prophet MX. Das ist eher im Bereich des Freak EX anzusiedeln, da es auch einen Verstärkten Rohrsatz hat. 

Johnny


----------



## metalorch (5. Dezember 2006)

So, habe gestern Abend Nachricht von Fusion erhalten: Neuer Hauptrahmen wurde eingesetzt und Verschleißteile gewartet. Leider passen meine (geliebte) alte Sattelstütze mit 27,2 mm sowie die Klemme nicht mehr, der neue Hauptrahmen hat einen Sitzrohrdurchmesser von 30,9 mm. Fusion hat jedoch sowohl Stütze als auch Klemme neu und passend mit dazu gegeben. Kostenpunkt inkl. Versand 490 Euro (Kulanz- bzw. Selbstkostenpreis weil Garantiezeit vorbei war). Naja, ärgerlich das Ganze aber kein Beinbruch. Ist mein erster Bruch und ich hab mit so etwas keine Erfahrung. Andere Hersteller hätten mich vielleicht abgwimmelt und mir einen nur leicht verbilligten Komplettrahmen andrehen wollen - aber keine Ahnunng kenne mich mit so etwas (Gott sei dank) nicht aus. Fahr ich jetzt halt mit einem Unikat rum - 06er Hauptrahmen mit 03/04er Hinterbau


----------



## ronnyleknuz (5. Dezember 2006)

da gebe ich dir natürlich recht johnny... meine mesage bleibt die gleiche.. ich glaube du weißt was ichsagen wollte


----------



## Johnnybike (5. Dezember 2006)

ronnyleknuz schrieb:


> da gebe ich dir natürlich recht johnny... meine mesage bleibt die gleiche.. ich glaube du weißt was ichsagen wollte



Ja, deine Aussage kann ich unterstützen  

Johnny


----------



## Beach90 (15. Dezember 2006)

...und schon hab ich nen neuen Rahmen , ging doch recht flott.

Danke Fusion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carbarazzi (13. Januar 2007)

Hätte bezüglich Rahmenbruch beim RAID auch noch einen Beitrag....

Ist Anfang Dezember passiert, direkt oberhalb einer Schweißnaht am Übergang vom Sitzrohr zum Oberrohr. Eingesetzt wurde das Rad übrigens auf Touren in den Bergen rund um Wiesbaden sowie auf dem Weg zu meinem Arbeitgeber, einer brutale Asphaltstrecke mit mehreren Bürgersteigen als Hindernis und ca. 80 Höhenmetern, die man nur mit einem wirklich austrainierten Körper bewältigen kann.... Ach ja, dort ist es übrigens auch gebrochen, bergauf!!!!

Und nur noch einmal fürs Protokoll: die Sattelstütze steckte tief genug im Rahmen, eine 41er Thomson sollte auch bei meiner zarten Körpergrösse reichen.... und weder Fahrer noch Rad haben bislang einen Bikepark auch nur aus der Nähe gesehen! Dies wurde mir nämlich heute - ca. einen Monat später - neben ein paar anderen Verfehlungen in einem unerfreulichen Telefonat mit Fusion unterstellt. Aber selbst wenn es so wäre: 2004 wurde mir das Rad als Enduromaschine verkauft - damals gab es nämlich als Konkurrenzmodell nur das Floyd, den damaligen Cross-Country-Renner. Schon spannend, wenn man hier so inzwischen liest, dass man nun sogar mit einem Freak eigentlich besser nur waagrecht und nicht mehr bergab fahren darf... nun gut.... 


UND WARUM SCHREIBE ICH DAS EIGENTLICH ALLES HIER?


Weil ich mich jetzt einfach etwas ärgere, dass....

....ich nach 4 Wochen Wartezeit auf einen neuen Rahmen von einem Fusionmitarbeiter am Telefon dumm angemacht wurde, nur weil ich gewagt habe zu fragen, wie lange es denn bis zu einer Lieferung noch dauert.... 

....ich dafür übrigens auch noch ein paar Hundert Euros zahlen darf, da ja der damals mit ca. 1600 Euro recht günstige Rahmen zum Zeitpunkt des Materialversagens mit dem prähistorischen Alter von 2,5 Jahren schon ein halbes Jahr aus der Garantie gefallen ist....

....ich von einem deutschen Händler aus der Region etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl und Kulanz im Umgang mit seinen zahlenden Kunden erwarte....

....und ich - wie mir ebenfalls am Telefon empfohlen wurde - im Augenblich überhaupt nicht dankbar sein möchte, einen neuen Rahmen im Austausch zu bekommen.... 


Also noch einmal an dieser Stelle vielen Dank für den super Service, den ich bislang von Fusion erhalten habe. Es stellt sich bei diesem Verhalten wirklich die Frage, warum man eigentlich deutsche Hersteller unterstützen sollte. Auch Taiwan-Rahmen haben ihren Charme. Fortsetzung folgt!


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2007)

Na Fusion hat wohl hier bei vielen Modellen Probleme mit Rahmenbrüchen und macht selbst bei 30 bekannten defekten Schwingen keine Rückrufaktion. Die Gesundheit der Kunden ist wohl Fusion egal. Alles sehr traurig.


----------



## pisskopp (16. Januar 2007)

Warum geht ihr nicht zum Händler damit???


----------



## axel123 (16. Januar 2007)

pisskopp schrieb:


> Warum geht ihr nicht zum Händler damit???



und was soll man dem händler sagen? hallo, ich hab ein fusion? 

eine rückrufaktion würde ja ein teil betreffen, was noch nicht kaputt ist, aber konstruktiv dafür predestiniert ist...


----------



## Trollobaby (16. Januar 2007)

carbarazzi schrieb:


> ....ich dafür übrigens auch noch ein paar Hundert Euros zahlen darf, da ja der damals mit ca. 1600 Euro recht günstige Rahmen zum Zeitpunkt des Materialversagens mit dem prähistorischen Alter von 2,5 Jahren schon ein halbes Jahr aus der Garantie gefallen ist....



wat, Fusion gibt nur 2 Jahre Garantie ??? Das ist ja wohl mal mehr als erbärmlich.


----------



## carbarazzi (30. Januar 2007)

Kleines Update zwei Wochen später: ein neuer Rahmen ist immer noch nicht in Sicht. Warte ja erst seit zwei Monaten auf kostenpflichtigen Ersatz. Kann mir bitte irgendjemand erklären, warum man heimische Hersteller unterstützen sollte, wenn keinerlei Service und Kundendienst geboten wird? 
Und warum das so lange dauert, wenn doch angeblich alle Teile in Deutschland bearbeitet, geschweißt und lackiert werden?

In der Zeit kann man ja nach Taiwan laufen und sich dort einen neuen Rahmen persönlich abholen


----------



## Haunert (30. Januar 2007)

Das nächste mal Giant kaufen - die brechen nicht !


----------



## MB-Locke (30. Januar 2007)

Haunert schrieb:


> Das nächste mal Giant kaufen - die brechen nicht !




Hilft das hier irgendwie weiter oder trägt das zum Thema bei? Sorry, aber solche Posts sind doch einfach nur überflüssig


----------



## Haunert (30. Januar 2007)

Die Erfahrung hat halt gezeight das deutsche Bikeschmieden Edelschrott produzieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Locke (30. Januar 2007)

Haunert schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung hat halt gezeight das deutsche Bikeschmieden Edelschrott produzieren !



   und weil das schon immer so war, wird das auch immer so bleiben...  Du weißt schon, dass du dann hier im falschen Forum bist, oder? Findest du den Weg ins KTWR wieder alleine zurück oder müssen wir dir helfen bei der Suche?


----------



## Kerschi (30. Januar 2007)

Ja, Fusion gibt auf deren Erzeugnisse "nur" die gesetzlich üblichen und vorgeschriebenen zwei Jahre, und dies dann mit meiner Meinung nach sehr umfassenden Einschränkungen als Hintertür. Dazu gibts einen eigenen Thread in dem ich auch schon die Behauptung aufgestellt habe das ein Hersteller mit solchen Bestimmungen fehlendes Vertrauen in die eigenen Erzeugnisse haben muss. Irgendjemand hat dann mal die Garantiebestimmungen von Specialized zitiert ... die Begründung warum es dort lebenslange Garantie gibt ist traumhaft geschrieben.


Den Begriff "heimischen Hersteller" kann man vielfältig aufgliedern. 

Da gibts z.B. diejenigen die hier entwickeln, montieren und schrauben aber auf Rahmen aus dem Ausland zurückgreifen. Nagelt mich nicht fest aber bei Grossmann und Cheetah ist das glaub ich so.
Es gibt Firmen in Deutschland wo direkt am Firmensitz oder am Ort in überschaubarer Entfernung (kurze Wege, schnelle Reaktionszeit) alle Arbeiten erledigt werden die notwendig sind um einen Rahmen herzustellen. Bei Nicolai ist es definitiv so, bei Alutech, Zonenschein oder Richi mein ich auch.
Dann gibts die Firmen die alle Arbeitsschritte in Deutschland erledigen lassen, aber jeden Arbeitsschritt an einem anderen Ort teils weit voneinander entfernt. So ist es bei Fusion... im Laufe meiner Leidenszeit erfuhr ich (Stand 2006) das ein Teil der Rahmen nähe Darmstadt geschweisst werden, irgendwo in Thüringen gepulvert werden und in Rodgau montiert. 

Sieht man sich die heutige Automobilproduktion an so arbeiten alle großen Hersteller nach dem dritten Schema. Dabei sind bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen alle Arbeitsschritte bis ins Detail geplant, aufeinander abgestimmt, verzahnt, jederzeit kontrollierbar und nachvollziehbar.

Dies funktioniert bei Fusion nicht - da weis die rechte Hand nicht was die linke gerade macht und damit kommts zu Verwirrungen, Verzögerungen usw.
So wars bei mir 2006 und so könnts aktuell bei carbarazzi auch sein...

@ carbarazzi: Wünsch Dir Glück + starke Nerven!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (31. Januar 2007)

Bei mir ging die Abwicklung sehr schnell.
Mein RAID Rahmen 2005 mit Sonderfarbe hatte einen Riss.
Habe den Rahmen über meinen Händler eingeschickt.

Mein Händler hat mir schon im Vorfeld zugesichert, dass ich einen neuen Rahmen bekomme!!!!!!!!!

Wollte dann meinen Rahmen upgraden, dass heißt ich wollte wissen, ob ich auch einen aktuellen RAID SL oder FLOYD SL bekommen kann.

Nach 2 Tagen!!!!!!!!! Wollte dann mein Händler von mir wissen, wie ich mich entschieden habe. FUSION hätte schon bei ihm nachgefragt.
Ich hätte einen neuen RAID SL ODER FLOYD SL Rahmen für 500 Euro "Aufpreis" bekommen können oder halt normale Garantieabwicklung neuer Hauptrahmen mit meinem alten Hinterbau und Dämpfer.

Fand ich ein faires Angebot.

Habe mich dann für die normale Abwicklung entschieden --> Habe einen neu lackierten Hauptrahmen mit altem Hinterbau bekommen.
Alles für umme natürlich. Dauer 2,5 Woche dann hatte ich meinen neuen Rahmen mit Sonderfarbe zuHause.

Ich kann nicht klagen!!!!!!!!!
Mein Händler hatte Recht und es ist alles ohne Komplikationen abgelaufen.

@carbarazzi

Was sagt denn dein Händler zur Situation?
Wo hast du denn schon den aktuellen Stand abgefragt?


----------



## rolsko (1. Februar 2007)

So, jetzt hat es mein Floyd auch erwischt. 
Bei mir ist am Interbau das quer eingeschweißte Rohr direkt hinter dem Tretlager gebrochen. Gekauft im Januar 2006 war die Aussage vom Händler jetzt übrigens, dass er nach und nach immer mehr Floyds zurückbekommt.
In der Zwischenzeit soll der Hinterbau auch deutlich stabiler und schwerer konstruiert sein.

Wäre gut, wenn es nicht zu lange dauert auch wenn ich noch ein anderes Bike habe.


Grüße
rolsko


----------



## snooze (21. Februar 2007)

Mein Floyd hat es vor 3 Wochen auch zum 2.Mal erwischt. 

Service war aber topp, nach 3 Tagen war die neue Schwinge da. 
Die ist anders Konstruiert, die Rohre zum Hinterbau haben einen etwas größeren Durchmesser und die Waage zeigt ca.30gr mehr an.

Erfreulich ist das der Hinterbau innen jetzt etwas breiter ist, d.h. mehr Reifenfreiheit!

Hier mal ein paar Bilder Alt zu Neu.


----------



## rolsko (21. Februar 2007)

snooze schrieb:


> Mein Floyd hat es vor 3 Wochen auch zum 2.Mal erwischt.
> 
> Service war aber topp, nach 3 Tagen war die neue Schwinge da.
> Die ist anders Konstruiert, die Rohre zum Hinterbau haben einen etwas größeren Durchmesser und die Waage zeigt ca.30gr mehr an.
> ...



Glückwunsch  ich warte noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dgeneration (9. März 2007)

Hallo Liebe Fusionfahrer.

Ich klinke mich einfach mal hier ein, dann brauche ich keinen neuen Thread erstellen. Mein Problem.

Morgen ist mein Raid genau zwei Wochen alt. Ich fahre das 06er Modell. Letzten Sonntag habe ich eine große Tour gemacht wo auch das Bike ein wenig schmutzig wurde. Zum Ende der Tour (500HM in Brandeburg- also nicht großtartiges mit DH) hatte ich ein komischen Geräusch am Hinterbau festgestellt, dass auftritt wenn ich unter Last beschleunige. Ich dachte, dass nach dem Putzen passt alles wieder. Gestern auf meiner kleinen Runde habe ich leider genau das Gegenteil festgestellt. Das Knarzen ist schlimmer geworden. Heute habe ich soweit geschaut, ob alles fest sitzt am Hinterbau usw. Müsste eigentlich passsen doch unter Last beim beschleunigen dieses Knarzen. Wäre super, wenn ihr mir noch ein Paar Tipps geben könnt, was ich alles nochmal kontrollieren sollte. Komponenten am Hinbterbau: X9, XT Ritzel, DT 5.1D mit Competition Speichen und XT Nabe.


Gruß Lorenz


----------



## dr.svenson (9. März 2007)

dgeneration schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Fusionfahrer.
> 
> Ich klinke mich einfach mal hier ein, dann brauche ich keinen neuen Thread erstellen. Mein Problem.
> 
> ...



Fürs Knarzen kann es natürlich unendlich viele Gründe geben. Ich würd vielleicht auch mal das Tretlager in Betracht ziehen. Sind alle Schrauben ordentlich angezogen? Ist alles ordentlich gefettet? 

Aber falls Du auch den Hinterbau mit der Fachwerk-Extrusion an der Hinterrad-Schwinge hast, behalt das auf jeden Fall mal im Auge. Ich würde empfehlen, das nach jeder Fahrt sauberzumachen und auf Risse zu prüfen. Mein Bike (Raid SL, 2006er Modell) hat von Anfang an geknarzt. Ich hab alle Schrauben und Teile mehrfach gecheckt und nix hat sich geändert. Drei Monate später ist mir der Hinterbau auf ´nem Alpencross gebrochen. Seitdem ein neuer Hinterbau dran ist knarzt nix mehr. Will Dich nicht beunruhigen - wie gesagt, für Knarzen gibt es tausend mögliche Gründe, aber behalt das Teil auf jeden Fall im Blick. Vielleicht lohnt auch ein Anruf bei Fusion? 

Gruß,
Svenson


----------



## dgeneration (9. März 2007)

dr.svenson schrieb:


> Fürs Knarzen kann es natürlich unendlich viele Gründe geben. Ich würd vielleicht auch mal das Tretlager in Betracht ziehen. Sind alle Schrauben ordentlich angezogen? Ist alles ordentlich gefettet?
> 
> Aber falls Du auch den Hinterbau mit der Fachwerk-Extrusion an der Hinterrad-Schwinge hast, behalt das auf jeden Fall mal im Auge. Ich würde empfehlen, das nach jeder Fahrt sauberzumachen und auf Risse zu prüfen. Mein Bike (Raid SL, 2006er Modell) hat von Anfang an geknarzt. Ich hab alle Schrauben und Teile mehrfach gecheckt und nix hat sich geändert. Drei Monate später ist mir der Hinterbau auf ´nem Alpencross gebrochen. Seitdem ein neuer Hinterbau dran ist knarzt nix mehr. Will Dich nicht beunruhigen - wie gesagt, für Knarzen gibt es tausend mögliche Gründe, aber behalt das Teil auf jeden Fall im Blick. Vielleicht lohnt auch ein Anruf bei Fusion?
> 
> ...



Hallo Svenson.

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Was meinst Du jedoch mit "Hinterbau mit der Fachwerk-Extrusion"? Woran sehe ich, ob ich solchen Hinterbau habe? Habe auch noch mal die XTKurbel überprüft, doch diese läuft einwandfrei. Das Knarzen kommt meiner Meinung aus dem Bereich rund um die Nabe. Da habe ich jedoch auch alle Schrauebn überprüft. M.M. müsste auch alles noch gefettet sein, da das Bike ja erst 2 Wochen in Betrieb ist. Kann es sein, dass die Nabe ein solches Knarzen hervorrufen kann? Bzw. vllt. schlecht eingespeicht?

Gruß Lorenz


----------



## dr.svenson (9. März 2007)

Hi Lorenz,

Die Extrusion siehst du auf meinem Beitrag auf dieser Seite:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=235818

Sehr schön auch zu erkennen auf den Fotos von dem roten Rahmen von klaus_fusion.



dgeneration schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die Nabe ein solches Knarzen hervorrufen kann? Bzw. vllt. schlecht eingespeicht?



Kann ich mir schon vorstellen, aber mehr als Mutmaßungen hab ich da ehrlich gesagt auch nicht zu bieten. Sitzt der Schnellspanner richtig fest? Ich meine, wenn es nur knarzt wenn Du richtig reintrittst, kann es ja vielleicht auch mit sowas zusammenhängen.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Brausa (9. März 2007)

schau den Beitrag vom  21.02.2007, 19:33  (ein paar weiter oben) an. Das linke Foto zeigt den Hinterbau mit der massiven Dämpferanlenkung (welcher beim Raid/Freak im allgemeinen hält), das zweite von rechts die sog. Fachwerksversion. Diese gibts scheinbar in einer neuen, verstärken Version.


----------



## dgeneration (10. März 2007)

Hallo.

Nochmal euch beiden Brause und dr. svenson vielen Dank für die Hilfe.
War eben bei meinem örtlichem Händler und er hat festgestellt, dass die Speichen zu locker sitzen bzw. sich wohl wieder gelockert haben müssen. 
Schicke das hintere Laufrad am Monatg zum Händler ein. Hoffentlich gehts flott.
Übrigens weiß ich jetzt, dass ich den Hinterbau mit der massiven Dämpferanlenkung habe  


Viele Grüße
Lorenz


----------



## hankpank (10. März 2007)

Das Knarzen kenn ich auch. Kam bei mir von den Dämpferbuchsen. War bei mir immer wenns draussen kalt und feucht war. Fett dran und so. Stösst der E-Type Umwerfer an der untere Dämpferaufnahme evtl an? Dein Händler sollte eig die Ursache finden bzw. die Laufraeder zentrieren koennen.


----------



## Grüne Fee (10. März 2007)

hankpank schrieb:


> Stösst der E-Type Umwerfer an der untere Dämpferaufnahme evtl an?



Hi!

Dazu hätte ich gleich mal eine Frage, da ich bis jetzt noch nix dazu gelesen habe. Bei mir stößt der Umwerfer an die Dämpferaufnahme. Ist das normal, bzw. haben das Problem hier auch andere Raids? Bis jetzt isses nur ein Lackschaden, aber irgendwie scheint da ja was nicht ganz zu passen. Sollte man damit mal zum Händler gehen oder gibts eventuell eine einfache Lösung des Problems?

Marcus


----------



## hankpank (10. März 2007)

Ich habe das Problem übrigens am Whiplash. Ist aber nur gaanz leicht. Vielleicht 1mm. höchstens. Da knarzt es aber nur wenn man den Hinterbau auseinanderzieht. Also nich wenn man drauf sitzt.


----------



## Grüne Fee (10. März 2007)

Danke erstmal für die fixe Antwort. Ich werd mal bei Fusion direkt anfragen, weil ja die Dämpferaufnahme auch nicht sooo massiv ist. Aber knarzen tut bei mir eigentlich nix, man sieht es halt nur wenn man den Umwerfer mal ab hat.  

Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rolsko (31. März 2007)

rolsko schrieb:


> So, jetzt hat es mein Floyd auch erwischt.
> Bei mir ist am Interbau das quer eingeschweißte Rohr direkt hinter dem Tretlager gebrochen. Gekauft im Januar 2006 war die Aussage vom Händler jetzt übrigens, dass er nach und nach immer mehr Floyds zurückbekommt.
> In der Zwischenzeit soll der Hinterbau auch deutlich stabiler und schwerer konstruiert sein.
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

schade, aber ich warte immer noch, mittlerweile schon über 2 Monate. Ich bin ganz bestimmt ein sehr geduldiger Mensch und habe wie gesagt, noch ein anderes Bike. 
Aber so lange darf es einfach nicht dauern. 

Gruß
rolsko


----------



## Manni (31. März 2007)

rolsko schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> schade, aber ich warte immer noch, mittlerweile schon über 2 Monate. Ich bin ganz bestimmt ein sehr geduldiger Mensch und habe wie gesagt, noch ein anderes Bike.
> Aber so lange darf es einfach nicht dauern.
> ...



Sag deinem Händler er soll den Jungs Beine machen und bloss nicht aufgeben - sowohl du als auch dein Händler nicht  
Positiv ist aber wenigstens, dass hier in den letzten Wochen keine neuen Brüche auftauchen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Fusionrider (31. März 2007)

Habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man bei Fusion immer nachhaken muss damit man schnell versorgt wird. Ich empfehle dir einfach alle 2-3 Tage anzurufen oder deinem Händler zu sagen er solle alle paar Tage nachfragen. Bei mir gings dann immer ziemlich flott!


----------



## klaus_fusion (2. April 2007)

Bodo Probst schrieb:


> Hallo, zu diesem Thema kann ich folgende Infos liefern:
> 
> 1. die brüche am sitzrohr des älteren raid (5 stück) sind sehr selten gewesen. die schäden waren unterschiedlich zu bewerten - 2 mal handelte es sich um einen verarbeitungsfehler - die anderen fälle muss man wohl auf das konto "überlastung" buchen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Bodo,

was ist nun mit Deinem Versprechen?  
(Das Versprechen hast du in diesem Thread im September 2006 gegeben)

Viele Grüsse


----------



## sunny70 (23. April 2007)

Also es scheint ja so, als sei dies ein Problem der 06 Serie. Heute hab ich mein Schätzchen (06 Freak) mit genau dem gleichen Rissen in der Fachwerkkosntruktion zum Händler gebracht. 

Was mir beim lesen und den diversen Bildern auffällt, ist daß das Fachwerk in der neuen Konstruktion deutlich verstärkt würde oder täusche ich mich da? Gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem 07 Freak respektive den getauschten Schwingen der 06 Serie?

Ich bin wirklich mit der Perfomance des Bikes zufrieden, nur dieser Thread verunsichert mich doch ein wenig. Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange sich Fusion dafür Zeit nimmt.


----------



## Fusionrider (5. Mai 2007)

Also ich habe die Schwinge ausgetauscht bekommen. Bei mir wurde das "Fachwerk" mit einem Steg in der Mitte verstärkt! Damit gab es dann bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keine Probleme mehr.

Gruß Paul


----------



## krautj (15. Mai 2008)

So, jetzt ist die 2006er Schwinge meines Freaks (Fachwerk) auch durch. Und ich dachte, dieser Kelch geht mal an mir vorbei ....


----------



## kubikjch (15. Mai 2008)

Das wird aber recht unkompliziert von Fusion ausgetausch, mach dir keine Sorgen


----------



## hankpank (16. Mai 2008)

meine is auch wieder durch. diesmal muss ich wohl blechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerbine1 (16. Mai 2008)

hankpank schrieb:


> meine is auch wieder durch. diesmal muss ich wohl blechen



Oje... Was isn passiert?    Hast Fotos?


----------



## hankpank (17. Mai 2008)

hmm. habs schon weggeschickt. Kettenstrebe rechte Seite an der Schweißnaht zum Frästeil. Aber gebraucht gekauft und keine garantie mehr.


----------



## gerbine1 (17. Mai 2008)

Das tut mir aber leid für dich. Die Streben sind aber nicht so teuer wie ich gehört habe. Trotzdem ein Sch....


----------



## hankpank (19. Mai 2008)

joar. kein stress. hab ich ja schonmal durch die ganze geschichte... aber langsam glaube ich auch nicht mehr an pech


----------



## krautj (22. Mai 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Das wird aber recht unkompliziert von Fusion ausgetausch, mach dir keine Sorgen



Kann ich dir jetzt zustimmen. Habe heute schon eine neue Kettenstrebe von Fusion bekommen und bereits eingebaut. Ist jetzt wieder die mit gefräster Dämpferaufnahme (geschlossen) anstatt des Extrusionsteils. Soweit ich mich an die Grundlagen der Mechanik erinnern kann, macht das so auch mehr Sinn bezüglich des Kraftflusses....


----------



## sporty (21. November 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (21. November 2008)

sporty schrieb:


>





sieht nicht gut aus, mal schauen was fusion dazu sagt.


----------



## pisskopp (22. November 2008)

ich würd sagen, mit dem hintern auf den sattel geknallt, reine zugbelastung.... ist der reiffen nicht verkehrt montiert??

Kaufst dir jetzt nen freak?

Mein Beileid, immerhin erst am Ende der Saison.


----------



## sporty (22. November 2008)

Mit dem Hintern bin ich da nicht draufgeknallt.
400 mm Stütze ist auch verbaut, und mein Fahrstil ist auch eher zurückhaltend.
Was ich mir jetzt kaufe ? Keine Ahnung , erstmal ist der Rahmen unterwegs zu Fusion, mal schauen was die mir für ein Angebot machen...
Je nachdem kauf ich mir vielleicht dann was, was länger als zwei Jahre Garantie hat.

Mit dem Reifen guck ich nochmal nach, aber ich glaube der soll so.


----------



## saturno (23. November 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> ich würd sagen, mit dem hintern auf den sattel geknallt, reine zugbelastung.... ist der reiffen nicht verkehrt montiert??
> 
> Kaufst dir jetzt nen freak?
> 
> Mein Beileid, immerhin erst am Ende der Saison.





spannungsriß durch zu hohe temparaturen beim schweißen


----------



## metalorch (23. November 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> spannungsriß durch zu hohe temparaturen beim schweißen




Hi Sporty,
den Bildern nach zu urteilen, müsste dein Raid aus der 2004er Serie sein.(?). Hatte auch mal ein Raid, dass allerdings an der Dämpferaufnahme am Sitzrohr riss. Lt. Fusion ein Fertigungsfehler bei einigen Rädern dieses Jahrganges. Leider war die Garantiezeit (gerade mal 2 Jahre - ziemlich wenig für 'ne Edelmarke) schon abgelaufen. Allerdings hat mir Fusion für einen recht günstigen Kulanzpreis einen neuen Hauptrahmen geliefert. Mit Versandkosten+Demontage- u. Montagearbeiten im Shop (bin nicht so der große Schrauber) trotzdem kein billiges Vergnügen. Trotzdem immer noch preiswerter als ein komplett neuer Rahmen ähnlichen Kalibers. Bin dann später eher zufällig recht günstig an ein Ausstellungsstück eines Freak-Rahmens gekommen, den ich mit aus einer Mischung aus vorhandenen und dazugekauften Teilen hab aufbauen lassen. Bislang noch keine Probleme.


----------



## sporty (25. November 2008)

2004 Serie könnte hinkommen, weil ich das Rad 2005 gekauft habe.Bin wirklich sauer, habe noch zwei Alu-Hardtails Baujahr 99 ; mit den Bikes war ich in den Alpen, haben beide locker die fünf-fache Km Leistung des Fusion Raid , eine 350mm Stütze verbaut und halten immer noch.Und die Bikes mußten härtere Belastungen aushalten als das Raid.


----------



## metalorch (26. November 2008)

sporty schrieb:


> 2004 Serie könnte hinkommen, weil ich das Rad 2005 gekauft habe.Bin wirklich sauer, habe noch zwei Alu-Hardtails Baujahr 99 ; mit den Bikes war ich in den Alpen, haben beide locker die fünf-fache Km Leistung des Fusion Raid , eine 350mm Stütze verbaut und halten immer noch.Und die Bikes mußten härtere Belastungen aushalten als das Raid.



Wie du schon schriebst, abwarten, was Fusion dir für ein Angebot macht. Wenn's nicht passt, "umsatteln" auf 'ne Marke mit längerer Garantiezeit. Ich persönlich war mit dem Raid (fahrerisch) und jetzt mit dem Freak (fahrerisch und bis jetzt qualitativ) sehr zufrieden - das Geilste, was ich bislang unter'm Arsch hatte. Aber es gibt genügend Hersteller, die für weniger Kohle mehr Garantiezeit bieten.


----------



## debo (28. November 2008)

Hallo Sporty,

ich hatte auch ein 2004er Raid. Ebenso an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen.
Auch kein Bikepark oder Sprünge ins Flat.
Bin Tourenfahrer.

Ist innerhalb der Garantie problemlos getauscht worden.

Debo


----------



## sporty (14. Januar 2009)

Da ist er , der Austauschrahmen.Der Hauptrahmen wurde auf Kulanz getauscht, die neuen Kettenstreben mußte ich bezahlen.Im Grunde ein fairer Deal, da der Rahmen aus der zweijährigen Garantie war und rein rechtlich Fusion mir überhaupt nichts ersetzen müßte.Aber warum wird nicht einmal kurz Rücksprache gehalten mit meinem Händler oder mir ob ich den Rahmen nicht in einheitlicher Farbe gepulvert haben möchte ? Die Kosten dafür wären jetzt nicht das Problem für mich gewesen.

Jetzt habe ich den Hauptrahmen in schwarzmatt, die Kettenstrebe in hellgrau und die Sitzstrebe (das einzige Teil was noch übrig ist vom alten Rahmen ) in dunkelgrau gepulvert.

Sieht natürlich total super aus...








Aufgebaut dann nicht mehr ganz so schlimm :







Wie gesagt, ich beschwer mich nicht groß, aber das hätte man mit ein wenig Kommunikation besser lösen können


----------



## pisskopp (15. Januar 2009)

He Sporty, ich finds noch Schick so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (15. Januar 2009)

sporty schrieb:


> Da ist er , der Austauschrahmen.Der Hauptrahmen wurde auf Kulanz getauscht, die neuen Kettenstreben mußte ich bezahlen.Im Grunde ein fairer Deal, da der Rahmen aus der zweijährigen Garantie war und rein rechtlich Fusion mir überhaupt nichts ersetzen müßte.Aber warum wird nicht einmal kurz Rücksprache gehalten mit meinem Händler oder mir ob ich den Rahmen nicht in einheitlicher Farbe gepulvert haben möchte ? Die Kosten dafür wären jetzt nicht das Problem für mich gewesen.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich den Hauptrahmen in schwarzmatt, die Kettenstrebe in hellgrau und die Sitzstrebe (das einzige Teil was noch übrig ist vom alten Rahmen ) in dunkelgrau gepulvert.
> 
> ...




Na ja, da wird halt genommen was gerade noch da ist um defekte rahmen aufzubauen. Normalerweise würde eine Firma die Kunden halten will, den Rahmen komplett ersetzen, das wäre auch die beste Werbung fürs Produkt und Image. Denke wenn Du geklagt hättest hätte Fusion schlecht ausgesehen, denn dies war ja nicht der einzige Rahmen mit solch einem Defekt, ergo Herstellungsfehler.


----------



## pisskopp (15. Januar 2009)

bla bla


----------



## saturno (15. Januar 2009)

pisskopp schrieb:


> bla bla



blablablablabbla, tatsachen darf man schon niederschreiben und wer sich darüber aufregt sollte es nicht lesen und lieber


----------



## Anbipa (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo Freunde,
immer locker normal fragt mich der Günther welche Farbe der Kunde haben möchte
oder sie ist in der Legende des Rahmens (Rahmennummer) hinterlegt. 
Frag mal deinen Händler ob er nicht die Ketten und Sitzstrebe im schwarz matt zum Sonderpreis bekommt.
Sonst melde dich doch mal bei mir und wir schauen mal was man machen kann.
Grüße Andy


----------



## sporty (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo Andy, ich werde mich nächste Woche mal telefonisch bei dir melden.Der Händler bei dem ich es gekauft habe ist es leider wohl ziemlich egal wie der Rahmen aussieht.Da brauche ich keine Hilfe erwarten...


----------



## Toni Montana (18. Januar 2009)

sporty schrieb:


> Hallo Andy, ich werde mich nächste Woche mal telefonisch bei dir melden.Der Händler bei dem ich es gekauft habe ist es leider wohl ziemlich egal wie der Rahmen aussieht.Da brauche ich keine Hilfe erwarten...



Bei welchen Händler warst du den???


----------



## sporty (2. Februar 2009)

Erste längere Ausfahrt mit dem Ersatzrahmen :






Bin durch eine 10 cm tiefe Pfütze gefahren, da macht es knack...


----------



## saturno (2. Februar 2009)

sporty schrieb:


> Erste längere Ausfahrt mit dem Ersatzrahmen :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




keine garantie, zu hart hergenommen das teil, solltest du nur für die eisdiele nutzen.


----------



## hankpank (2. Februar 2009)

oh mann. bitter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sporty (2. Februar 2009)

Da warte ich doch lieber die zweite Meinung von Pisskopp ab 

Habe das Rad jetzt wieder zu S-tec zurückgebracht.
Was ich etwas schade finde ist das "Anbipa" sich auch nicht mehr bei mir meldet, trotz Telefonat,E-mail und P.N.Er hatte mir ja Hilfe angeboten wegen des Rahmens in drei verschiedenen Farben.Vielleicht ist er ja im Urlaub oder hat auch kein Bock mehr auf  Fusion.

Ich hoffe das S-tec das auf die Kette kriegt mir den Hinterbau in der Farbe die ich nie wollte pulvern zu lassen und die gebrochene Dämpferwippe ersetzt.Ich will das pulvern nicht umsonst, zahle das natürlich auch.
Sollte ich das Ra(i)d dann wiederbekommen, werde ich es nicht mehr anrühren und sofort verkaufen oder in Zahlung geben für ein neues Rad.

Ich habe leider absolut kein Vertrauen mehr in Fusion....


----------



## dr.svenson (3. Februar 2009)

Tja, mit dem Vertrauen in Fusion hab ich so langsam auch meine Probleme. 

- 04/2006 Raid SL gekauft
- 08/2006 Rahmenbruch Hinterbau auf Alpencross
- 09/2006 Hinterbau provisorisch ausgetauscht
- 02/2007 Nach endlosen Telefonaten/Mails endlich der richtige Hinterbau
- 12/2007 Reklamation wegen abblätternder Pulverung am neuen Hinterbau
- 01/2008 Sehr kulante Neupulverung des kompl.Rahmens/Austausch HB
- 12/2008 Erneuter Rahmenbruch am (inzwischen 4.) Hinterbau
- 01/2009 Austausch Hinterbau/Lieferung zunächst in falscher Farbe

Für ein Rad mit dem ich eigentlich nur fahren möchte, ist mir das echt ein bisschen viel Stress. Da mir das Fahrwerk aber sehr gut gefällt, bleib ich erstmal dabei und hoffe weiter, dass endlich mal Ruhe einkehrt...


----------



## Toni Montana (3. Februar 2009)

sporty schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das S-tec das auf die Kette kriegt



*Kümmer dich lieber selber drum!!!!*
Ich hatte auch meinen Rahmen von S-tec. 
Als mein Raid durchbrach hatte Ich bei S-tec angerufen und fragte wegen der Garantie bzw. Kulanz. Da sagte mir die Dame am Telefon Fusion hat nur 2 Jahre Garantie und Ich wäre ja schon 3 Monate drüber. 
Also habe Ich mich entschlossen bei Fusion selber anzurufen. 
Gesagt Getan Händler gewechselt neuen Rahmen bekommen.

PS. Geh nach Rockers in Bochum die Regeln das schon für dich


----------



## Anbipa (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Sporty, 
ich bin auch auf Antworten angewiesen von Fusion.

Was ich weis habt ihr euch geeinigt das es nur übergangsweise so bleibt und du dann schwarzmatt bekommst oder?

Wenn die Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe wieder lieferbar sind in schwarzmatt.

Das du mich im Forum gleich so anprangerst finde ich nicht toll.

Eine Mail habe ich nicht erhalten und Telephon gibt es ja auch kannst ja anrufen oder
ich habe keine Nummer von dir das ist der Unterschied.

Grüße Andy


----------



## Schreiner (3. Februar 2009)

Ich halte hier auch gleich mal die Fahne für Andy hoch, wenn hier einer fair schnell und zuverlässig ist, dann ist das Andy, von den Herren bei Fusion reden wir besser nicht.
Ich hatte auch mal wieder Probleme aber das is ein anderes Thema dank andy is es fast behoben und ich bin dann erstmal weg und wechsel die Lager.

Werbung in eigener sache, bei andy gibt es demnächst einen neuen FreakEX rahmen zu guten konditionen mit zwei Dämpfern zu haben. Geiles Bike aber ich bin wohl zu fett dafür


----------



## sporty (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo Andi, 
wollte dich nicht anprangern hier im Forum.Sorry.War gestern aber schon ziemlich sauer wegen der gebrochenen Dämpferwippe.

Davon das ich den grauen Hinterbau nur übergangsweise bekommen habe weiß ich nichts.Laut Händler wurde der Rahmen kommentarlos geliefert.

Ich halte mich jetzt hier raus und warte mal ab was passiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (3. Februar 2009)

Anbipa schrieb:


> Hallo Sporty,
> ich bin auch auf Antworten angewiesen von Fusion.
> 
> Was ich weis habt ihr euch geeinigt das es nur übergangsweise so bleibt und du dann schwarzmatt bekommst oder?
> ...




tja ist leider im forum so, da muss man mit leben auch wenn mans gut meint. denke du hast noch keine antwort, weil:

1. der ggg (garantiegurugünter) mal wieder nur halbtags arbeitet
2. er gerade mal erholungsurlaub
3. vielleicht auch krank ist
4. oder schon gar nicht mehr bei fusion ist
5. zuviele reklas hat so dass er dich leider nicht anrufen konnte
6. dein telefon ständig belegt ist und er dich nicht erreicht

fusion rad, jeden tag ein unikat!!!!!!


----------



## saturno (3. Februar 2009)

sporty schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> wollte dich nicht anprangern hier im Forum.Sorry.War gestern aber schon ziemlich sauer wegen der gebrochenen Dämpferwippe.
> 
> Davon das ich den grauen Hinterbau nur übergangsweise bekommen habe weiß ich nichts.Laut Händler wurde der Rahmen kommentarlos geliefert.
> ...




mann mann mann, das wahren doch geheime absprachen von fusion mit dir, die kannst du gar nicht wissen.


ist echt sche..e wie das bei denen läuft, immer auf dem rücken der kunden und händler.


----------



## saturno (3. Februar 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Ich halte hier auch gleich mal die Fahne für Andy hoch, wenn hier einer fair schnell und zuverlässig ist, dann ist das Andy, von den Herren bei Fusion reden wir besser nicht.
> Ich hatte auch mal wieder Probleme aber das is ein anderes Thema dank andy is es fast behoben und ich bin dann erstmal weg und wechsel die Lager.
> 
> Werbung in eigener sache, bei andy gibt es demnächst einen neuen FreakEX rahmen zu guten konditionen mit zwei Dämpfern zu haben. Geiles Bike aber ich bin wohl zu fett dafür




ja andy denke ich macht seine sache gut. zwei dämpfer im freak ex????? hat fusion 2stage kopiert????


----------



## Schreiner (3. Februar 2009)

Ich geb zum original monarch noch den dhx coil dazu den ich ein halbes jahr gefahren bin. Lohnt sich den rein zu machen.

Ins neue kommt ein dhx air allerdings mit 240 EBL und nicht mit 216 sonst würde ich den coil behalten.


----------



## pisskopp (4. Februar 2009)

@Sporty, das ist aber ein ganz ungewöhnliches Ding, Die Wippe ist "sollte" CNC gefräst sein, meiner meinung nach auch das stabilste Teil am Rad, und sollte selbst ein Durchschlag überstehen. Die Anlenkung hat sich ja nicht geändert oder? Konnten sich die Buchsen drehen?
Nun denn, Holzanfass, mein FREAK hält und ich bin im 2008 die derbsten Sachen gefahren. Werd mir mein Freak jetzt Tourenfreundlicher aufbauen.
Wollte mir eigentlich ein Whippi holen, jetzt ists ein SOCOM von Intense geworden..


----------



## xalex (6. Februar 2009)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Werbung in eigener sache, bei andy gibt es demnächst einen neuen FreakEX rahmen zu guten konditionen mit zwei Dämpfern zu haben. Geiles Bike aber ich bin wohl zu fett dafür



hast du´s etwa kaputt bekommen??


----------



## PeterES (22. April 2009)

Hallo an alle,
bei mir war es letzte woche in Südtirol so:
Auf dem Trail über ein große Stufe gefahren und dann....
machte es knack.... und Schlüsselbein war hin!!
........
........
........
Nein da war nicht Fusion dran schuld, sondern meine Form vom
Bike zu steigen!!!

Aber ich habe ja auch schon einen neuen Hinterbau!!
Mich würde mal Interesieren wer am Raid SL noch keinen bruch hatte?
Einfach nur aus Interresse!

Gruß Peter aus Esslingen


----------



## sporty (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nochmal an Anbipa bedanken, das er mir die gebrochene Umlenkwippe ersetzt hat.Mit dem farblich passenden Hinterbau hätte es laut fusion nochmal 6-8 wochen gedauert bis ich ihn bekommen hätte, darauf wollte ich jetzt nicht mehr warten.
Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sollte es Probleme geben oder ein Neukauf ansteht sich an Anbipa zu wenden, er wird sich für euch einsetzen.
Heute habe ich das Ra(i)d wieder aufgebaut, und das schöne/schlimme ist : es fährt sich so gut 
Meine Hoffnung ist das fusion mal wieder was auf die Kette kriegt, und Anbipa hier nicht immer den Blitzableiter machen muß.

Seit heute wieder im Einsatz, mein raid als Landwirtschaftliches Nutzfahrzeug :






Für den Gemüsegarten von meinen kleinen Anwesen :






Und ich werde das Raid auch weiterhin nutzen um meine Heuernte einzubringen :







Gruß, 
Jörg


----------



## metalorch (3. Mai 2009)

sporty schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nochmal an Anbipa bedanken, das er mir die gebrochene Umlenkwippe ersetzt hat.Mit dem farblich passenden Hinterbau hätte es laut fusion nochmal 6-8 wochen gedauert bis ich ihn bekommen hätte, darauf wollte ich jetzt nicht mehr warten.
> Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen sollte es Probleme geben oder ein Neukauf ansteht sich an Anbipa zu wenden, er wird sich für euch einsetzen.
> Heute habe ich das Ra(i)d wieder aufgebaut, und das schöne/schlimme ist : es fährt sich so gut
> ...



Also der Anbipa scheint ja echt der Knaller zu sein


----------



## just72 (4. Mai 2009)

... bin entsetzt, wie sich Fusion bei der hohen Anzahl der Schwingen-und Rahmenbrüche (hatte 3 innerhalb von 3 Monaten am Floyd SL) immer noch am Markt halten kann. Ich jedenfalls find die Jungs grob fahrlässig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

